#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-12
<josf> ¿hola como van?
<josf> yo estrenando nuevamente el 11.10
<Marinna> hola 
<Marinna> dylan66, ubuntulog2, unimix 
<EduardoR_web> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/index.php
<EduardoR_web> hecho!
<EduardoR_web> ya vuelvo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-13
<virusuy> magu42: como le va licenciado
<magu42> virusuy⟿ bien ud doctor?
<virusuy> limpiando
<virusuy> y escuchando un poco de musica
<magu42> eso es bueno
<ratman> pues mi cuarto de pc ta bastante mal 
<ratman> asique irus ya que tas limpiando jejeje
<magu42> ratman⟿ tome el ejemplo!!
<ratman> naaa
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> es muy cansador
<magu42> la señora que habla dijo " a comer"  
<magu42> ya vuelvo
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> ok
<virusuy> ratman: jajaja
<virusuy> hablando de eso necesito urgente un escritorio y una silla
<naudy> Buenas noches a todos 
<virusuy> naudy: buenas noches
<naudy> hola virusuy 
<naudy> saludos a todos
<ratman> nas
<dylan66> buenas noches
<naudy> hola ratman , dylan66 
<ratman> :)
<naudy> todo tranqui
<dylan66> todo tranquilo mirando a padilla jejej
<naudy> lol
<danielmato> buenas noches... ya vuelvo
<EduardoR> magu42 danielmato, hol<
<magu42> como andas EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> me calenté la colgué
<EduardoR> je
<magu42> nadie dijo nada , asi que listo 
<magu42> pudieron quejarse a tiempo
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> la verdá que la dif, es minima
<magu42> si  jaja
<magu42> encontraste la clave del cpanel?
<EduardoR> :(
<magu42> que webmaster tenemos!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> siiii
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> en el museo no la tenia
<magu42> pablo no la tiene?
<EduardoR> Htaccess Installed The redirect  / on ubuntu.org.uy ha sido eliminado. 
<EduardoR> usuario@naquadria:~$ wget http://www.ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> --2011-12-12 23:27:03--  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<EduardoR> Resolviendo www.ubuntu.org.uy... 207.7.82.51
<EduardoR> Conectando a www.ubuntu.org.uy|207.7.82.51|:80... conectado.
<EduardoR> Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK
<EduardoR> un 200, está perfecto
<magu42> no entiendo ni jota , pero si decis que esta perfecto , listo
<EduardoR> antes daba un 300
<EduardoR> que es redireccion
<magu42> ahhh  , ahora si
<EduardoR> aun el /portal te manda a la principal
<EduardoR> aunque lo podría sacar
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal salta
<magu42> me quedé pensando , no tenias la clave en el museo ,  pero ahora ahi la tenés no ?
<EduardoR> si, estoy en casa
<EduardoR> el error 404 hay que arreglarlo http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/loquesea.html
<magu42> asi los amigos argelinos les linkea bien  jaja
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> tienen esta http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/index.html
<PabloRubianes> hola como andan?
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> puedo poner otra redireccion
<EduardoR> como la de http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/index.html
<magu42> nooooo  que les linkee al sitio de ahora
<EduardoR> ops la renombre
<PabloRubianes> genial el sitio
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ en que anda lo de ubuntu forums?
<EduardoR> uff, ahora hay que arreglar el launchpad
<EduardoR> para mi sobra
<EduardoR> sobra el forums
 * magu42 espera que llegue iznogud  jeje
<EduardoR> lo que hay que tener es novedades
<EduardoR> cosas nuestras!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ como se publica en noticias?
<EduardoR> ahora no hay nada preparado
<magu42> ah
<EduardoR> pero eso no quita que me lo manden a mi como editor y lo subo
<EduardoR> por otro lado, deberíamos ordenar algunas carpetas
<EduardoR> cuando lo subí, me di cuenta que es un mamarracho de pedazos de codigo 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te estoy commitiando unos arreglos menores de estilo
<EduardoR> hay carpetas con /js, /images
<PabloRubianes> ya se mande
<magu42> entonces esta es la mejor noticia que he visto  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre/
<magu42> aca en español http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/13424301/MyUnity-llega-al-Centro-de-Software-en-12_04.html
<magu42> unity configurable!!!!
<PabloRubianes> asi quema mejor ubicado el logo de arriba, (mal alineado) y el slider bien puesto
<PabloRubianes> magu42, para poner esas noticas primero hay que hacer el editor de blogs no?
<magu42> nu se
<EduardoR> ahora hay que definir esto justamente
<EduardoR> hay 2 alternativas
<EduardoR> 1) creamos un sistema de edicion en la web
<EduardoR> 2) creamos un sistema local y que luego se "publique" por FTP
<EduardoR> que opinan?
<PabloRubianes> 1
<danielmato> volvi
<PabloRubianes> restringido claro
<EduardoR> claro, pero volvemos a tener una "sesion" HTTP hackeable?
<PabloRubianes> este, no vamos a ser los unicos
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacerlo bien nomas
<EduardoR> jajjajaa
<EduardoR> ok, el sistema de antes era con openID
<EduardoR> y launchpad
<EduardoR> creo que estaba medio incompleto
<EduardoR> porque el nick , si  no lo aceptabas quedabas logueado sin referencia, muy loco
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> quedo barbaro el sitio
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer unas cuentas asi media simples que las otorguemos nosotros
<PabloRubianes> NOTA!!!!
<PabloRubianes> en el canal de MR danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> en este momento 
<danielmato> what?
<PabloRubianes> un pedazo de gil acaba de decir
<danielmato> de que hablas PabloRubianes ?
<EduardoR> mr?
<PabloRubianes> "voy a hacer de NERS, asi de tonto"
<PabloRubianes> como dejas que eso pase al aire!!!!
<danielmato> no se de que hablas?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, de bailando
<PabloRubianes> acaban de decir eso
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<danielmato> que dijeron que?
<PabloRubianes> "voy a hacer de NERS, asi de tonto"
<danielmato> no se puede pedir peras al olmo
<danielmato> además no quiero decirlo en voz alta, pero son "extranjeros"
<PabloRubianes> bo unimix a ver si se ponen las pilas y dejan de mandarnos cosas culturales asi :P
<danielmato> si no es producto nacional, no me hago responsable... y si lo es, tampoco
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, "los reclames salen bien y es lo que importa"?
<danielmato> sip, esos pagan el sueldo, el aguinaldo y todo lo demás...
<danielmato> en tres minutos le cantamos el feliz cumple al EduardoR que arranca a cumplir añitos
<EduardoR> je
<EduardoR> danielmato, hay una consulta esperando resuesta
<EduardoR> hay 2 alternativas
<EduardoR> <EduardoR> 1) creamos un sistema de edicion en la web
<EduardoR> <EduardoR> 2) creamos un sistema local y que luego se "publique" por FTP
<magu42> pensabas que nos ibamos a olvidar !!!
<danielmato> EduardoR, de que hablas?
<EduardoR> del editor de noticias del blog
<EduardoR> porque cuando lo del shipit, se habló que era inseguro
<danielmato> ahhh
<danielmato> y que hay que hacer?
<EduardoR> por eso, propongo que sea un publicador externo
<EduardoR> pero creo que es exagerado
<danielmato> publicador externo es wordpress?
<danielmato> FELIZ CUMPLE EduardoR 
<EduardoR> gaziaz o.O
<magu42>  EduardoR FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!
<EduardoR> como decía la tía Mirtha, o cumplís o te morís...
<EduardoR> que tiene que ver Wordpress?
<danielmato> por lo de publicador externo
<EduardoR> externo sería un programa local que tenga un botón grande de "publicar" y que se encargue de subir por FTP
<danielmato> libreoffice
<EduardoR> allí no hay riesgo
<EduardoR> yo uso el propio geany, pero no es la idea
<danielmato> ahhh
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/novedades.csv
<EduardoR> eso es lo que hay que editar
<EduardoR> es un txt
<EduardoR> lo "bueno" de todo esto, que es imnune a los ataques de inyección SQL :)
<EduardoR> estoy jugando con CSV de 6000 registros y es instantáneo
<danielmato> preguntonta total ¿tengo que hacerme nuevo usuario o puedo usar el de launchpad?
<EduardoR> estos no van a subir de 20 o 50
<EduardoR> el sistema de shipit usaba launchpad
<EduardoR> pero nunca supe si era eso lo que tenia el problema
<EduardoR> yo creo que era la contraseña chota de 
<EduardoR> del sitio total
<dylan66> feliz cumple EduardoR tocayo yo cumplo hoy tambien
<danielmato> feliz cumple dylan66 !!!
<EduardoR> feliz cumple dylan66 :)
<dylan66> gracias danielmato EduardoR 
<dylan66> jovenes 32 jejej
<PabloRubianes> feliz cumple dylan66 
<PabloRubianes> y EduardoR !!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, viste el regalito que te commitie en LP?
<magu42> feliz cumpleaños dylan66 
<dylan66> gracias magu42 
<magu42> no te conocemos , cuantos?
<dylan66> puse mas arriba 32
<magu42> ahh perdón , me perdí
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, cuando puedas pone que nos vamos en mayo a buenos Aires en el blog
<danielmato> eso mismo
<EduardoR> eso mismo redacten :)
<EduardoR> 700 caracteres max 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, bajaste los nuevos css?
<PabloRubianes> queda mejor ubicado el slider y el logo de ubuntu uy en el menu
<EduardoR> ok, lo subo
<EduardoR> hay una cuantas cosas que arreglar
<EduardoR> hay muchos archivos en carpetas muy desordenados
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que meter aprolijamiento
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy a full con un examen 
<PabloRubianes> despues que lo de la semana que viene lo armo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mejor asi!!
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que me molesta y tenemos ver como arreglar
<PabloRubianes> es el boton azul del slider
<PabloRubianes> y no se como hacerlo :P
<EduardoR> wait
<EduardoR> meti la pata
<EduardoR> copié arriba del comitiado en mi maquiina
<EduardoR> ahora como lo bajo de nuevo?
<danielmato> oh my gush!!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como?
<EduardoR> modifique en mi maquina el archivo que acabo de hacer pull
<danielmato> oh my gush!!!
<PabloRubianes> en bazaar explorer
<EduardoR> lo pisé con el filezilla
<PabloRubianes> pone descartar cambios
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<EduardoR> que lo descargue arriba del tuyo
<danielmato> oh my gush!!! oh my gush!!! oh my gush!!!
<EduardoR> mandamelo por mail
<EduardoR> hay un pull forzado?
<PabloRubianes> si hay
<EduardoR> :s
<PabloRubianes> dale jalar :P
<EduardoR> bzr pull lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> no revisions
<EduardoR> --overwrite ?
<EduardoR> no sirve
<EduardoR> lo baJO TODO DE NUEVO
<PabloRubianes> si proba
<EduardoR> que embole!
<PabloRubianes> si es overwrite
<EduardoR> minga eso hizo otro destrozo :(
<EduardoR> todo de nuevo bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> como que lo destroso?
<PabloRubianes> zo
<PabloRubianes> yo lo acabo de hacer y funciono
<PabloRubianes> :S
<EduardoR> lo estoy bajando todo
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> pero esa carpeta está llena de basura
<EduardoR> hay que empezar a sacar esas carpetas al cuete
<PabloRubianes> hay que aprolijar
<danielmato> bueno gente, me voy a la cama, esto de levantarme a las 7 am a estudiar, no me hace bien
<danielmato> mañana es la reunión de flisol?
<EduardoR> subi index
<magu42> http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_29_11_2011
<EduardoR> esto preguntabas?
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/slide/theme/bg_control_nav.png
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana con los flisoleros, y con los otros nos hablamos mas tarde
<EduardoR> hay que apuntarse en la wiki, supongo...
<danielmato> bytes
<EduardoR> bytes!
<EduardoR> lo hago naranja?
<EduardoR> listo!!! http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/index.php
<EduardoR> haora  redactá lo del UbuCon en menos de 700 caracteres
<EduardoR> ahora posteá en facebook este URL: http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/blog.php?id=83344567
<EduardoR> nooooo
<EduardoR> que hace el portal2 allí?
<EduardoR> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<EduardoR> claro el index viejo
<PabloRubianes> deja
<PabloRubianes> yo te mando el texto luego
<PabloRubianes> y hacete un manual de blogger :P
<PabloRubianes> anda noams
<EduardoR> mandame el texto y yo hago un push de los cambios mios
<EduardoR> y vos hace un manual de como no pisar fuentes con esta mierda de bazaar
<PabloRubianes> es facil no seas malo
<PabloRubianes> jejejeje
<EduardoR> yo lo arreglo
<EduardoR> pero la idea es poder postear en facebook y tome los datos
<EduardoR> de solo un post
<EduardoR> el que querés mostrar
<EduardoR> y no los datos del home
<EduardoR> esto está bien
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=83344567
<EduardoR> metelo en facebook, debe cargar titulo y contenido directamente
<PabloRubianes> saludos a todos
<EduardoR> ñas!
<magu42> nas
<virusuy> EduardoR: FELIZ CUMPLEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> graziaz!
<EduardoR> viste como está quedando el site?
<ubuntero_> prueba desde la web
<ubuntero> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/irc.php
<virusuy> EduardoR: tremendo laburo 
<virusuy> felicitaciones
<EduardoR> y lo seguimos mejorando
<EduardoR> viste el rss?
<EduardoR> ahora hay que hacer el editor
<EduardoR> y luego editar alguna noticia nueva
<ratdroid> Nas
<ratdroid> Onda
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-14
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratdroid> Holas
<PabloRubianes> ratdroid, ?
<PabloRubianes> me parece que te conosco :P
<ratdroid> Jeje
<ratdroid> Desde la tablet
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<ratdroid> Lo registre jeje
<PabloRubianes> jaja el uni
<PabloRubianes> uno
<PabloRubianes> fuiste a la reunion de Flisol?
<ratdroid> Como va todo
<ratdroid> Sip
<ratdroid> Pero bueno tengo mis peros
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<ratdroid> Biencreo pero bue crep que ya toy viejo jeje
<PabloRubianes> peros tenemos todos
<PabloRubianes> pero se hace lo que se puede
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratdroid> Nas
<PabloRubianes> buenas danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> recien llego del trabajo
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<danielmato> paliza y pico
<danielmato> vos?
<PabloRubianes> llegue hace 15 min
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos como vos
<PabloRubianes> jee
<danielmato> o sea, que para variar, estamos hasta las manos... maldito diciembre
<danielmato> esta caminando pitman
<PabloRubianes> opa
<PabloRubianes> todo ok?
<danielmato> sip
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como están
<PabloRubianes> buenas libertcharrua 
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> que cuentan manes
<danielmato> aca, recien llegados del laburo...
<libertcharrua> casualidad yo igual
<libertcharrua> y por fin cómodo en mi celeron con lubuntu
<libertcharrua> hasta ahora no habia encontrado distro que me sirviera en esta máquina
<libertcharrua> pero lubuntu  anda volando
<danielmato> buenisimo
<danielmato> buenas magu42 
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 
<PabloRubianes> como estuvo la reunion?
<magu42> hola danielmato danielmato 
<magu42> bien
<danielmato> lastima no poder ir
<danielmato> sali 23.30
<magu42> tiene falta
<magu42> http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_13_12_2011
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<magu42> la IMM  se pinchó , está ocupado ese dia , hay que pedirlo en junio segun le dijeron a shamiel
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ??
<danielmato> hay alguna otra opcion?
<magu42> el hombre celular!!
<magu42> hay 6 en la mira
<magu42> y algo que qudó bien claro , primero el lugar primero el lugar primero el lugar y primero el lugar
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> proxima reunion el 24 de enero
<danielmato> espero que no aparezcan cosas raras, a ultimo momento, mira que ir a pelear la namus...
<PabloRubianes> magu42, algun lugar bueno?
<magu42> son todos los lugares yá conocidos
<magu42> primero shamiel quiere intentar mañana en la fing , mas de uno se le rió
<magu42> parece que allá hay aguas divididas
<danielmato> fing?
<libertcharrua> juas oido de afuera parece el lugar ideal
<magu42> eso pensé yó libertcharrua 
<magu42> pero parece que no es tan así
<magu42> danielmato⟿ facultad de ingieneria
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> despues que escribi me acorde... toy lento
<PabloRubianes> y que otros lados?
<magu42> psicologia
<magu42> bellas artes de la calle martí
<danielmato> que esto no tenga ningun reconocimiento oficial no tiene gollete
<magu42> un local del centro español o algo asi , en la calle rio negro
<danielmato> no entiendo porque no se hace en antel? deberia ser el lugar mas logico
<magu42> el inju
<magu42> y me falta uno
<magu42> no sé porque nadie propuso antel ? será porque yá se hizo ahi?
<danielmato> digo que seria el lugar natural, para hacerlo siempre ahi, el tema es que no se como funca la cabeza de nuestros politicos, ni como podemos llegar a ellos
<PabloRubianes> algun otro lado>
<PabloRubianes> ?
<danielmato> esto deberian defenderlo ellos mismos
<PabloRubianes> asi digno de destaque?
<danielmato> apoyarlo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ otro lugar no oí , pero me falta uno que no me acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> antel tiene que ser ubuconLA 2013
<danielmato> antel deberia dar una mano siempre
<magu42> la idea de este año es mandar cartas de intensión a todos a la vez
<PabloRubianes> sino la intendecia
<magu42> la imm está ocupada el 28 de abril
<PabloRubianes> magu42, hablo de ubuconLA 2013
<magu42> ahhh ok
<magu42> hay que pedirla 10 meses antes
<magu42> segun la encargada de eso en la imm
<magu42> hay una oficina y todo 
<danielmato> o sea que hay que ir pensando en fecha, ya, y presentarse a pedirlaç
<PabloRubianes> magu42, eso no hay problema falta 1 y medio
<magu42> yo aviso
<magu42> y se paga 
<PabloRubianes> si la cuestion es cuanto
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ahi venia mi chiste
<PabloRubianes> sabes?
<PabloRubianes> ja pense que se pagaba la intendencia
<PabloRubianes> :S
<magu42> porque como somos sin fines de lucro te subencionan la mitad
<danielmato> que es de cuanto?
<magu42> si se paga a la imm
<magu42> si se
<PabloRubianes> CUANTOOO?
<magu42> 2 UR
<magu42> jejejee
<danielmato> noooooooooooooooo
<PabloRubianes> nada mas????
<magu42> sep
<danielmato> vayamos ya mismo a anotarnos, elegimos una fecha y listo
<PabloRubianes> que son 500 pesos?
<magu42> es algo simbolico obviamente
<magu42> si 500 si te subencionan la mitad
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> es algo asi como 1ur = 560 $
<danielmato> se puede pedir un año y medio antes?
<PabloRubianes> la pedimos en mayo despues de buenos aires
<magu42> seria prudente por lo visto
<magu42> de diciembre a abril fuiste , como verán
<danielmato> yo lo pediria en febrero...
<danielmato> no hay drama yo puedo ir a ver si estan, en un par de semanas me mudo a dos cuadras de la IM
<magu42> y ahi te dicen que no tienen la agenda todavia para el 2013  jajaja
<magu42> puedo imaginarlo
<danielmato> ja ja
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, y playa pascual????
<magu42> te mudás al final danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> que paso?
<danielmato> queda muuuuuuy lejos
<danielmato> me mudo a ejido y mercedes
<danielmato> donde cae el pincho de google 
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> no se porque pero magu42 tenes permisos de op!
<magu42> yo sé porque , pero no importa
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, el jueves magu42 maneja la reunion
<danielmato> genial
<PabloRubianes> yo no puedo estar
<danielmato> pinto jodi..
<PabloRubianes> magu42, un gran poder lleva una gran responabilidad!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> uhhhhhhhhh  el jueves no creo que esté
<magu42> queK
<PabloRubianes> no te puedo creer
<magu42> si tengo señal me conecto
<PabloRubianes> sino veo de dejarle permisos a danielmato 
<magu42> si , mejor
<magu42> me voy a la paloma y no sé que puedo pescar por allá , de wifi hablo jjeje
<PabloRubianes> bueno magu42 danielmato unimix libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> hablamos ma;ana hoy a domirr
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<danielmato> a mi mejor no dejarme permiso de nada, que no tengo idea de que hay que hacer...
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> danielmato⟿ hay mil manuales de irc  :)
<PabloRubianes> iznogud tienen permisos igual
<unimix> PabloRubianes, o/ que descanses bien
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, en el wiki esta toda al explicacion hecha por darkhack
<PabloRubianes> saludos chau!
<magu42> es hackdark pero se entiende  je
<danielmato> bueno, yo tambien me voy a hacer noni
<danielmato> esto de levantarse 7 y media me esta matando...
<magu42> yo igual , entré para saludar y contar novedades
<danielmato> genial
<magu42> que estas estudiando danielmato 
<danielmato> una cosa con 88 teclas... el 23 hay examen
<magu42> ahhh  eso  
<danielmato> y estoy en el horno
<magu42> jejeje
<danielmato> sip, eso
<magu42> vamo arriba danielmato 
<danielmato> ya te contare...
<danielmato> bueno, me voy a descansar un poco
<danielmato> nas noches magu42 
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<magu42> nadie diga nada quiero probar algo
<magu42> yá está , gracias
<magu42> quienes tengan nick registrado es prudente hacer un /msg nickserv set enforce ON    para que nadie pueda usar sus nicks por mas de 30 segundos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ping
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como andas?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: bien
<virusuy> viste que SergioMeneses entro al LoCo Council
<virusuy> ?
<PabloRubianes> como?
<PabloRubianes> si no habia qudado
<virusuy_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/12/14/greg-grossmeier-and-sergio-andres-meneses-appointed-to-the-loco-council/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ubuntu-news+%28Ubuntu+News%29
<virusuy_> un par se bajaron y quedo el 
<virusuy_> como el candidato proximo
<virusuy_> y ta
<PabloRubianes> pah que bueno
<ratman> ??
<ratman> que
<ratman> quien
<ratman> donde
<PabloRubianes> el pibe de colombia que entra aca
<ratman> a
<PabloRubianes> se quedo con el lugar de leogg
<ratman> candidato a 
<virusuy_> es parte del LoCo Council de Ubuntu
<virusuy_> a partir de , hoy
<PabloRubianes> como se preveia ocupa el lugar del latino
<virusuy> se
<ratman> Udelar le dice adiós al papel y compra tablets para consejeros
<ratman> dios mio 
<ratman> ya es demaciado 
<ratman> cuando me regalan la mia
<ratman> en poco nace un ni;o, y apenas sale le dicen a la madre aqui esta su hijo 
<ratman> a y aqui tiene su tablet y lso manuales de uso 
<ratman> no se confunda
<ratman> los manuales son para el tablet
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-15
<ratman> nas EduardoR
<EduardoR> holas
<ratman> hoals
<virusuy> trolas?
<virusuy> ah, hola
<EduardoR> todo bien?
<iznogud_> guenas noches gente como estan??
<EduardoR> fundido, reunion del edificio, soy el presidente, me quiero mataaaar
<iznogud_> a la fama cuesta valorrr
<EduardoR> jeje
<iznogud_> ese es un cargo de lo mas divertido
<iznogud_> je
<EduardoR> una hora discutiendo con una vieja que dice que pagó en la ventanilla del brou, pero perdió el recibo
<virusuy> el famoso "suerteempila"
<EduardoR> seguro mando a otra cuenta
<virusuy> no ?
<EduardoR> no hay forma
<iznogud_> el que la queda la queda, eso decia uun quinielero que saco la grande aqui y perdsió los numeros
<EduardoR> yo pensaba que lo hacia de cuenta propia, pero si paga en ventanilla, no hay vuelta de identificarla
<EduardoR> mejor me olvido del tema
<EduardoR> bueno, tenemos que escribir noticias
<iznogud_> si te dan los depositos con la gente que pago es una mala noticia para la señora (y es gente de la 2da edad, no vieja ehhh¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<iznogud_> o 3ra. no se bien
<EduardoR> despistada mal
<ratman> echala
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> je
 * ratman muy malo 
<EduardoR> del edificio, está dificil
<iznogud_> mira que a eso llegamos todos (o casi)
<ratman> na yo no 
<ratman> yo me voy antes jejejeje
<iznogud_> sos suicida???
<iznogud_> mira que esos a veces son los mas duros de tirar la tohalla
<ratman> y antes saco todos los prestamso que pueda
<ratman> me rajo y que lo paguen lso que quedan 
 * ratman soy una rata muyyyyy salada
 * ratman pero bueno mucho blabal seguramente no haga nada ejjeje
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAZJgTIIejU
 * ratman que silencio 
<virusuy> chivito time
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> pasame algo 
<EduardoR> volvi :)
<EduardoR> antes había una lista de eventos
<EduardoR> vamos a tener que reconstruirla
<EduardoR> y hay que agregar FLISOL del año que viene, aunque no tengamos logos aún
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/slide/img/14.jpg
<EduardoR> vean el proximo slide
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2Zx-cg3iR0
<EduardoR> hola PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/slide/img/14.jpg
<EduardoR> falta texto
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> una cosa EduardoR cual es el limite del slide? porque no van a aparecer todos los post ahi cuando dejan de estar?
<EduardoR> no puse paginado, aun
<EduardoR> pero podemos limitar a 8 o 10
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que tener
<PabloRubianes> mejor 5 o 6
<PabloRubianes> cuanto menos mejor asi carga menos
<EduardoR> no hay problema
<EduardoR> es verdad, pero ahora no es problema :)
<EduardoR> aún hay 500MB del MySQL, no se liberaron
<EduardoR> pero trafico está perfecto :)
<EduardoR> la cosa es para el usuario, eveidente
<EduardoR> evidente
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-16
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<virusuy> nas nocheeeeeeeeees
<ratman_> nas
<dbertua> hola gente
<virusuy> como andas dbertua
<dbertua> acandamos don y ud. que cuenta?
<virusuy> nada interesante, revisando noticias en la web, 
<_db_> este nick me hace acordar a chaplín ;)
<virusuy> mails, sitios, y esas cosas
<_db_> o sea, nerdeando de lo lindo ;)
<virusuy> _db_: exacto :-)
<_db_> yo estaba mirando el sitio, porque ricobaldi puso en face que habían remodelado la cosa
<_db_> si bien no uso Ubuntu, es casi como si lo usara, porque uso Kubuntu ;)
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<_db_> hola pablo
<_db_> nunca me gustó gnome y ahora con unity menos
<_db_> mucha cosa nueva para aprender, que no me aporta
<virusuy> _db_: opa, otro mas del equipo !
<_db_> preferiría aprender a usar bien XFCE antes que GNOME
<_db_> porque el saber usar bien XFCE o LXDE, me permitiría usarlo en máquinas viejas o en máquinas nuevas sin desperdiciar recursos
<virusuy> yo estoy usando KDE ahora, inclusive tengo una remera :)
<_db_> yo a KDE lo uso sencillito nomás, sin efectos de ningún tipo
<_db_> soy jovatín para eso ;)
<virusuy> por aca esta en los minimos, de hecho le customizo para sacarle varios, porque muchos son molestos
<db> quedó muerto el _db_
<dbertua> el _db_ es un zombie
<dbertua> ahi lo mataton
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: sabes que compre un dock refrigerante para la note
<virusuy> ubicas? con ventilacion abajo
<virusuy> y bajo superlativamente, 10 puntos, ademas la altura es mejor para mi columna .
<PabloRubianes> mira que bueno
<PabloRubianes> 10 de temperatura???
<virusuy> no
<PabloRubianes> tengo que salir....
<PabloRubianes> deje bajando Kubuntu 11.10
<PabloRubianes> :S me da miedo....
<PabloRubianes> ya entendi
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos! vuelvo en un rato... 
<ratman_> nas db
<ratman_> huy se fue
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-17
<libertcharrua> guenas como andan
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> que cosas quedaron pendientes, ya me olvide en que estaba :)
<EduardoR> lo de http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php?id=29471245 
<PabloRubianes> falta el form que no lo termine
<PabloRubianes> me queda un rato para temrinar
<EduardoR> yo esperaba que alguien me tirara algo de onda para hacer una cosas u otra y no paso nada
<EduardoR> por eso me quedé quieto
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> holaaa
<ratman> que es eso 
<ratman> cola 
<ratman> umm 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como es que funciona el blog?
<ratman> umm no suena legal 
<PabloRubianes> como cargas contenido?
<EduardoR> hay que editar el .csv
<EduardoR> meter una línea
<PabloRubianes> hay que mejorar eso... :S
<EduardoR> el tema es que ese archivo no tiene que estar en el Launchpad
<EduardoR> cada vez que ponemos una noticia, no es que cambio el sitio
<EduardoR> pero los slides son contenido, no codigo
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<EduardoR> yo tengo miedo que una actualizacion , me borre una noticia
<EduardoR> ya se que hoy es manual
<PabloRubianes> si 
<EduardoR> la actualizacion, pero no debería ir a launchpad lo que es "variable"
<PabloRubianes> pero si el cvs no esta en launchpad no pasa nada
<EduardoR> ni los slides
<PabloRubianes> si igual lo que tendria que estar en el sitio es lo que esta en la branch privada
<PabloRubianes> no en la publica
<PabloRubianes> ahora porque estamos en reforma
<EduardoR> porque a cada noticia lo subia y luego me parecia absurdo
<PabloRubianes> pero cuando se de por terminada arreglo el merge
<PabloRubianes> y pasamos a desarrollo normal
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> por lo de la edición, hay que hacer un login y form de administración
<EduardoR> si el login fuese de Apache, no hay que hacer nada... recien me avivo
<EduardoR> carpeta con pass
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> hoy existe una carpeta Admin que tiene cosas inutiles
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> eso era una prueba de capeluto creo
<EduardoR> mira lo que me sale:
<EduardoR> ALERTA!:
<EduardoR> Debido a las extensiones de Frontpage instaladas y habilitadas actualmente, los directorios protegidos por contraseña no funcionarán. Si desea utilizar esta característica en lugar de Frontpage, por favor desactive las extensiones de Frontpage
<EduardoR> ¿Quien quiere FronPage!!?
<PabloRubianes> eso donde es?
<PabloRubianes> ehhh?
<EduardoR> creo que las puede desinstalar
<EduardoR> puedo
<EduardoR> pude!
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/admin
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<EduardoR> el tilde de administracion no camina :(
<PabloRubianes> &algo
<PabloRubianes> es
<EduardoR> &oacute; no sirve tampoco!
<EduardoR> queda sin :P
<PabloRubianes> si
<ubuntero-nacho> buenas...
<ratman> nas
<ubuntero-nacho> una consulta
<ubuntero-nacho> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntero-nacho> y no me simpatiza para nada
<ubuntero-nacho> el hecho de q los botones de minizar, cerrar y esos 
<ubuntero-nacho> esten a la derecha
<ubuntero-nacho> hay posibilidades de cambiarlo de lugar?
<ratman> nas
<ratman> si hay una forma de cambiarlo 
<ratman> pero la verdad no recuerdo 
<ratman> yo al final termiene acostumbrandome
<ratman> pero dejame ver si lo veo 
<ubuntero-nacho> dale
<ubuntero-nacho> porq probe cambiar el tema
<ubuntero-nacho> pero no cambia eso
<ratman> yep 
<ratman> 1- Abrimos una terminal, y tecleamos el siguiente comando
<ratman> gconf-editor
<ratman> 2- Se nos habrira la configurarion de las ventanas de Gnome, buscamos la siguiente ruta apps->metacity->general
<ratman> 3- Damos clic sobre la clave button_layout y reemplazamos su contenido por
<ratman> :minimize,maximize,close
<ratman> supongo que eso deberia servir
<ratman> sip funciona bien 
<ratman> jjee
<dylan66> eso es lo que describen aqui http://planetared.com/2011/11/cambiar-la-posicion-de-los-botones-en-las-ventanas-en-gnome-shell/
<ratman> y si lo busque 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> no me voy a acordar de todo eso 
 * ratman ya ta viejo la memoria falla
<ubuntero-nacho> jajaja
<ubuntero-nacho> muchas gracias!
<ubuntero-nacho> lo voy a probar!
<ratman> de nada
<dylan66> claro lo importante no es acordarse de todo sino donde buscar
<ratman> yo me acostumbre a lso botones a la izq
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> los volvio  aponer como taban jejeje
<dylan66> gnome-shell tiene solo el de cerrar a la derecha
<ratman> despues lo probare
<ratman> yo ahora ando viendo si me animo a poner el 11.10 
<ratman> porque la verdad me da peresa
<ratman> ya que no me van los dribers de ati
<ratman> asi que tendria que instaalrlo desde el alternate
<ratman> y despues instalar el drier de ati 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-18
<virusuy> aloha
<magu42> holas
<libert-charrua> buenas que dicen
<libert-charrua> magu42, tengo chiche nuevo
<magu42> como andas libert-charrua ?
<libert-charrua> bien y tu que cuentas como andan tus cosas
<magu42> bien de bien
<libert-charrua> mira mi chiche nuevo http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/products/mobilephones/overview/xperiax8?cc=cam&lc=es
<magu42> que chiche tienes?
<magu42> a ver 
<magu42> uuhhhh  tas pa los chiches en serio
<magu42> te felicito
<magu42> cuanto duele ese gadget libert-charrua ?
<libert-charrua> 2100 pesos
<libert-charrua> a contrato con ancel
<magu42> pensé que era mas caro
<libert-charrua> a contrato vale eso
<magu42> ahh  con contrato , sino...
<libert-charrua> 7000 y pico estava comprarlo 
<magu42> pucha!!
<magu42> y,,  ta bueno?
<libert-charrua> en mercado libre aparcen a 260 dolares liberados
<libert-charrua> ta buenísimo
<libert-charrua> aparte android
<libert-charrua> hay muchas aplicaciones gratuitas
<magu42> eso es lo que importa , que  te guste
<magu42> no tengo idea de android
<libert-charrua> y por lo que vi los juegos por ejemplo no son caros
<magu42> sé que está bueno
<libert-charrua> y de la familia viste 
<libert-charrua> basado en linux jeje
<magu42> sip jeje
<libert-charrua> profesar linux y usar un cel con windows mobile como que no
<magu42> jajaja
<libert-charrua> aparte me aseguro total compatibilidad
<libert-charrua> lo enchufo al usb y ya esta 
<magu42> es conectar y listo , no?ç
<libert-charrua> sin programas intermedios jeje
<libert-charrua> si conectar y ya esta 
<libert-charrua> lo que no encunetro es lapiz para el
<libert-charrua> ni siquiera los capacitivos sirven
<magu42> llevan uno especial?
<libert-charrua> al menos los que eh visto hasta ahora
<libert-charrua> mira hay dos tipos de touch
<libert-charrua> capacitivos y recistivos
<libert-charrua> este es capacitivos y necesitan objetos con capacitancia
<libert-charrua> pero aun entre esos hay algunos que no sirven
<libert-charrua> no se en que ira
<magu42> o sea , a comprar el original
<libert-charrua> me imagino a magu42  gogleando capacitancia jajaj
<libert-charrua> si lo hubiere
<magu42> no es nesario,  jeje
<libert-charrua> hasta ahora no lo encontre jeje
<magu42> hasta ahi llego
<libert-charrua> si creo sabes del tema bastante
<magu42> hermano tecnico en electronica 
<libert-charrua> es que yo me entere hace poco jaja
<libert-charrua> aaah claro
<magu42> algo he agarrado
<libert-charrua> bah no tendria nada que ver
<magu42> de rebote ,claroç
<libert-charrua> mi hermano es herrero y yo de eso ni jota
<magu42> porque no quieres  jeje
<libert-charrua> mi hermano no es lo que se dice muy afecto a prestar sus cosas ni a explicar lo que sabe
<magu42> no aprende el que no quiere tomarse el trabajo , asi nomás
<libert-charrua> no se le puede tocar nada de lo de el
<magu42> te le metes en medio y a joderse hermano+
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> como andas magu42
<magu42> virusuy, bien , y vos?
<virusuy> magu42: bien, escuchando bajofondo
<magu42> virusuy, tus horizontes musicales no tienen limite
<magu42> eso es bueno
<virusuy> magu42: para nada
<virusuy> ayer estaba escuchando Edmundo Rivero
<virusuy> un capo
<virusuy> eso si, cumbia, musica tropical no
<magu42> muy raro su estilo
<magu42> guachiturros menos 
<virusuy> es lo unico que no escuho
<virusuy> menos
<virusuy> y pop casi nada
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> pop, cumbia y musica tropical tampoco
<virusuy> despues rock, electronica, y similares si
<magu42> no te imaginaba pop 
<magu42> ni un poco  jeje
<virusuy> ta, jajaja
<virusuy> menos mal
<virusuy> la electronica me gusta
<virusuy> el tango me gsuta
<virusuy> gusta
<magu42> virusuy, para vos te recomiendo buscar algo de The band
<virusuy> jazz, blues, bossa nova
<magu42> un batero increible , y cantante
<virusuy> magu42: busco
<magu42> banda de los 60
<virusuy> tengo idea que alguien me lo recomendo en algun momento
<magu42> muy grosso el tipo
<magu42> dificil ver un batero que cante
<magu42> onda phil collins
<virusuy> pah, collins
<virusuy> me encanta
<virusuy> cosa que agradezco, es que mi viejo me haya hecho escuchar esa musica
<virusuy> esa epoca de la historia de la musicaa
<magu42> lo mejor
<magu42>  60 y 70´s
<virusuy> la verdad que si
<magu42> y algo de 80´s
<magu42> después vino el punk y al la mierda harmonia
<magu42> perdón por lo de m......
<magu42> armonia*
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> yo soy fanatico del punk
<virusuy> de algo del punk en realidad
<virusuy> ramones, pistols, clash ,etc
<magu42> si yá sé
<virusuy> lo mas "clasico"
<magu42> y pablo también
<virusuy> era como el siguiente paso del rock, creo yo
<virusuy> imaginate veniamos de zeppelin , hendrix
<magu42> tengo un amigo saxofonixta de jazz que los odia 
<virusuy> y el punk ramonero basicamente es simple porque justamente, ellos decian que no precisas tener 10 años de estudio de guitarra para tocar rock
<magu42> zeppellin hendrix +1
<virusuy> si obvio que +1
<virusuy> pero era el paso adelante del rock
<virusuy> capaz no era el mas virtuoso pero el unico a donde podia escaar
<virusuy> escapar
<magu42> por eso , es un escape , pero musica poca
<virusuy> mas alla que te guste o no ramones, tenes que admitir que son banda iconica del rock , y muza inspiradora de varios artistas salados, por ejemplo, metallica
<magu42> me gusta ramones
<magu42> metalica es de lo mejor que he escuchado junto con ACDC
<virusuy> metallica, fue 
<magu42> primero pink floyd claro  jeje
<virusuy> a mi gusto, la mejor banda del metal de mitad de los 80
<virusuy> y desde ahi, pico hacia arriba, y despues bajo
<virusuy> y hoy por hoy, 30 años de carrera pesan
<virusuy> ya son iconos, como los rollings o acdc
<virusuy> no hacen nada nuevo, pero sabes que son iconos y ficha fija para disfrutar
<magu42> me gustan las  bandas que me muevan sin aturdirme , tipo ACDC
<virusuy> pah, estoy escuchando adios nonino
<virusuy> que hermosa composicion
<virusuy> y hasta hace un rato estaba metiendo "los estomagos"
<virusuy> cosa que odio, haber nacido en principios de los 90... tendria que haber nacido en el 70 yo cosa de agarrar adolescencia en los 80
<virusuy> bueno, mas alla de la epoca oscura de la historia nacional
<magu42> es que  si te gusta la musica la armonia la composición , tenés que  ir para atrás
<magu42> no te queda otra
<libert-charrua> a que te refieres magu42 
<magu42> virusuy> cosa que odio, haber nacido en principios de los 90... tendria que haber nacido en el 70 yo cosa de agarrar adolescencia en los 80
<libert-charrua> al parecer me perdí de algo
<magu42> entonces seriás yó virusuy , y no serias informatico  jajaja
<virusuy> jajajajja
<magu42> libert-charrua, te salteaste un cacho por eso
<magu42> virusuy, no se puede tener todo , que vamos a hacer
<libert-charrua> queremos vivr todas las vidas.. pero solo tenemos una :(
<magu42> por ahi va la cosas libert-charrua 
<magu42> andamos medio filosofando con virusuy 
<magu42> arrancamos con la musica y andamos por acá  :)
<virusuy> si señores
<libert-charrua> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j63KMBrFlw
<virusuy> ando con ganas de tomar algo, pero creo que el estomago me esta diciendo "no ! "
<libert-charrua> jajja las ganas y el cuerpo no coinciden
<magu42> virusuy, deje esos fluidos 
<magu42> para mi
<libert-charrua> hablando de fluidos ya vuelvo 
<magu42> libert-charrua, beodo
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> magu42: tengo ganas de meter un fernet con cola
<virusuy> pero no se
<virusuy> es 'temprano' todavia, igual
<magu42> temprano!!!
<libert-charrua> salú
<magu42> esta gente !!!
<libert-charrua> gregson toca hoy toy pobre pal juan caminante
<magu42> yo me clavo en la horizontal en cualquier momento , estoy repodrido de mojarme y correr
<libert-charrua> jaja que dia llueve y  para
<magu42> estoy en la paloma desde el jueves y ni un dia como la gente!!!!!
<libert-charrua> que tienes un chiringuito de vacaciones ahí?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> una cabaña desde 1980
<magu42> la hicimos con mi viejo
<magu42> y la seguimos haciendo
<virusuy> magu42: correr y mojarte?
<virusuy> andas haciendo maraton ?
<libertcharrua_> por esta sona los pobres se hacen un terrenito en balneario bs as o en la barra del chuy
<magu42> es mas que un chiringuito pero no mucho  jaja
<libertcharrua_> ups se ofendió
<magu42> somos pescadores , donde dormir es lo de menos
<libertcharrua_> aah ok
<magu42> libert-charrua, si te muestro fotos no lo creerias , es poco más que un chiringito  jajaja
<libertcharrua_> cualquier tronco podrido sirve jaja
<magu42> cuando llegue a montevideo te mando un par de fotos , es como una carpa pero de quinchado
<magu42> jajajaja
<libertcharrua_> jaja
<libertcharrua_> terrible mansión debe ser
<libertcharrua_> con quien vas a pescar?
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> 25 mts cuadrados en dos plantas  o sea 50
<magu42> <virusuy> magu42: correr y mojarte?     es que cada vez que voy a la costa me corre la lluvia
<magu42> yá me tiene podrido
<magu42> espero que mañana está mejor
<libertcharrua_> que clase de epscador eres che
<libertcharrua_> un poquito de gua te aleja
<libertcharrua_> aguante y sea macho carajo
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua_> imagino llevara alguna provisión de su bodega particular jajja
<magu42> y vientos de 40 km  del sE todos los dias
<magu42> yá casi no me queda de eso libertcharrua_  me lo estoy terminando en este momento!!!
<libertcharrua_> uu jaja
<libertcharrua_> salud entonces
<magu42> grax
<magu42> bueno gente , mañana llegaré muuuuy tarde, asi que los leo el lunes con un acceso a internet más decente.
<magu42> nas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenA
<PabloRubianes> llegue pa la pelea
<dylan66> estamos en lo mismo PabloRubianes 
<dylan66> que version corta del himno
<PabloRubianes> dylan66, en argentina es todo una cancion de hinchada? hasta el himno?
<PabloRubianes> que pais raro :P
<dylan66> si victe jajaja
<dylan66> tiene cara de mala la argentina
<PabloRubianes> me sorprendio eso
<PabloRubianes> ojala que la argentina la haga de goma
<dylan66> no seas malo
<PabloRubianes> asi se deja de joder la cris... que se retira y vuelve a los 2 dias
<dylan66> la española esa contenta con ella
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<PabloRubianes> la argentina terrible macho... jaja
<dylan66> siii eso pense
<dylan66> esto va a ser como maracana todo para perder y gana la uruguaya xd
<PabloRubianes> si gana la pelea no salen vivos... es en el sindicato de camioneros la pelea
<dylan66> tiene brazos largos la cris
<PabloRubianes> cris ya esta mareada
<dylan66> se dan con ganas
<dylan66> si se nota
<PabloRubianes> si se siguen dando asi termina antes
<PabloRubianes> dylan66, ta decidido esto...
<dylan66> ta braca para cris
<dylan66> brava
<dylan66> algunos golpes le enfoco en este round
<dylan66> la esta dejando que se canse tipo rocky
<dylan66> jejej
<PabloRubianes> jjjajaja
<PabloRubianes> ahora por lo relatores ojala gane cris
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<dylan66> son muy parciales
<dylan66> la espera la cris
<PabloRubianes> o la sale a ganar o perdio...
<PabloRubianes> por puntos no la gana nunca
<dylan66> no aguanto el ritmo
<dylan66> esta cansada alegre
<PabloRubianes> para papa.... 10 de donde
<PabloRubianes> la trasmision es una verguenza
<dylan66> yo pensaba en empate en este
<dylan66> pffff
<dylan66> habia mas diferencia en este ultimo
<PabloRubianes> igual perdio
<PabloRubianes> le falto en el principio
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> los veo entusiasmados
<EduardoR> como salieron?
<PabloRubianes> tan dando el fallo
<PabloRubianes> pero gano la argentina
<EduardoR> ok, tengo una duda
<EduardoR> tengo el theft deterrent que se instala perfecto en los ubuntus
<EduardoR> pero no logro que arranque en el inicio como root
<EduardoR> la cosa que debe correr como root
<PabloRubianes> no se que es eso...
<EduardoR> y el lanzador dice "sudo /usr/bin/theftdeterrent.sh" 
<EduardoR> el anti robo de las magallanes
<EduardoR> si lo corro de terminal, me pide password como es correcto
<dylan66> las xo 1.5?
<EduardoR> pero en la que está andando no pide password y está corriendo como root
<dylan66> no tenemos la contraseña root de esas
<EduardoR> no, las magallanes no son XO, son de Intel
<dylan66> ahhh
<EduardoR> las XO son de OLPC
<EduardoR> xo 1.5 es otra azul
<EduardoR> y es fedora
<dylan66> si esa misma mi hermano posee una
<EduardoR> de todas las XO hay como cambiar el root
<dylan66> fedora 11
<dylan66> con gnome
<dylan66> si estuve intentando con unos trucos pero no pude
<EduardoR> no se sabe el original, pero se puede cambiar
<dylan66> igual no se si sera conveniente agregarle repos
<EduardoR> si, no hay problema
<EduardoR> es buena maquina, la XO 1.5
<EduardoR> pero debés tener la ultima imagen
<EduardoR> hace lo de aqui http://sites.google.com/site/acti163gal/root
<EduardoR> si no podés, es porque no tenés la ultima imagen, probablemente
<dylan66> si exactamente
<dylan66> no tiene la ultima tiene la que venia
<dylan66> hay que flashearla primero
<EduardoR> es una vulnerabilidad muy conveniente
<EduardoR> en fin, la magallanes tiene ubuntu 10.04
<EduardoR> y un programa antiroobo
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro... saludos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ma;ana te paso el contact us
<EduardoR> te pregunta a vos
<EduardoR> wait
<EduardoR> hay alguna forma de correr algo como root
<EduardoR> ?
<PabloRubianes> sudo :P
<EduardoR> con sudo, pero sin poner pass?
<PabloRubianes> si llamas a la termina en sudo
<EduardoR> el sticky bit, no lo veo 
<EduardoR> como hago eso?
<PabloRubianes> sudo terminal
<EduardoR> me pide pass
<dylan66> gksu?
<EduardoR> requerimiento: no pida pass
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso va contra la seguridad de linux
<PabloRubianes> :S
<EduardoR> eso está haciendo
<EduardoR> y eso necesito que haga
<EduardoR> no importa como
<EduardoR> tengo una maquina que lo hace
<EduardoR> en realidad son 20.000
<dylan66> entra en el modo recovery
<EduardoR> en argentina millones
<EduardoR> y?
<PabloRubianes> y no se :S
<EduardoR> repito, al arrancar lanza una aplicacion al indicador como "root"
<EduardoR> sin pedir pass
<EduardoR> debe haber una carpeta de "autostart"
<EduardoR> que no dependa del usuario
<EduardoR> como en ubuntuone
<dylan66> un servcio quizas
<EduardoR> pero esto es mas chancho
<EduardoR> por donde buscarías?
<EduardoR> en etc/rc2.d hay una parte
<dylan66> rcconf 
<EduardoR> pero eso ya lo tengo y no alcanza
<EduardoR> que hace eso?
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos...
<dylan66> administra los servcios del sistema
<dylan66> por ejemplo con rcconf puedes desactivar el inicio de gdm o lightdm
<dylan66> cup etc
<dylan66> no se que funcion cumple el deferrent.sh
<EduardoR> se comunica con el chip de antirrobo
<EduardoR> e informa cuantos inicios o en que fecha se bloquea
<EduardoR> si no está , un día se te bloquea sin aviso
<EduardoR> es necesario correrlo todo el tiempo o cada tanto
<EduardoR> lo ideal que esté al inicio, sin preguntar nada
<dylan66> ahhhh
<EduardoR> muestra la otra parte del Agente, pero no el que indica
<dylan66> tu quieres correrlo sin que pida pas?
<dylan66> o quieres elimimarlo
<EduardoR> quiero instalarlo y que quede corriendo al inicio solo
<dylan66> y en gnome-session-properties no basta
<dylan66> aplicaciones al inicio
<dylan66> por que es root
<EduardoR> corren como usuario
<dylan66> dijiste
<EduardoR> y queda eternamente esperando el password
<EduardoR> está , pero no anda
<EduardoR> lo está ejecutando un servicio superior, evidentemente
<EduardoR> pero no logro descubrir como lo lograron
<dylan66> en lxde se agreegaban el /etc/xdg
<EduardoR> si, allí está tambien
<EduardoR> /etc/xdg/autostart/theftdeterrent.desktop
<dylan66> ahh entonces no sirve
<EduardoR> y el run dice: "sudo /usr......sh"
<EduardoR> pero no anda
<EduardoR> quizás si no tuviera sudo
<dylan66> habra que googlear
<EduardoR> no tiene sentido, que sea sudo si es en carpeta
<EduardoR> de sistema
<EduardoR> no? 
<EduardoR> nada que ver...
<dylan66> ni idea
<EduardoR> pero por allí esta la cosa
<EduardoR> esa carpeta debe ser la clave
<EduardoR> me debe faltar un permiso
<EduardoR> porque en /etc/xdg/autostart/ debe ser para eso
<EduardoR> eso ya me sirve
<EduardoR> logre lo mas dificil, los .deb, esto que no arranque me re-calienta
<dylan66> en los foros dicen que es en /etc/rc.local
<dylan66> http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=307251
<dylan66> los scripts del sistema
<dylan66> me voy a dormir
<dylan66> suerte con el tema
<EduardoR> rc.local no existe en ubuntu
<EduardoR> ok, muchas gracias!
<dylan66> es un archivo solo
<dylan66> no es carpeta
<dylan66> yo lo tengo en debian
<dylan66> esta abajo de las carpetas
<EduardoR> solo hay exit 0
<dylan66> si yo tengo lo mismo
<EduardoR> mmm, perdon, no miré en la que "anda"
<dylan66> asi que ahi no lo pongas
<dylan66> si encuentro algo te aviso
<EduardoR> oky
<EduardoR> no está tampoco allí
<EduardoR> pero lo del xdg me gusta
<EduardoR> hay una dif
<EduardoR> en esa carpeta está como ejecutable
<EduardoR> y los otros no están así
<EduardoR> el .desktop
<EduardoR> quizás por eso no arranca
<EduardoR> que quizás no debe tenerlo
<EduardoR> voy a ver si los logs tiran algo
<EduardoR> quizás habia que mirar en otro lado :)
<dylan66> <dylan66> donde pongo un script.sh para que arranque como root
<dylan66> <Exio> dylan66: no se si funciona el bit suid con scripts, tengo entendido que no, pero proba
<dylan66> <Exio> chmod +s era??
<dylan66> <dylan66> automaticamente al inicio
<dylan66> <Exio> o s era stiki?
<EduardoR> buenas noche
<dylan66> <Exio> dylan66: al inicio de?
<dylan66> <Exio> el DE o el pc?
<dylan66> <dylan66> ubuntu
<dylan66> <Exio> dylan66: en el usuario?
<dylan66> <dylan66> no
<dylan66> <dylan66> en root
<dylan66> <dylan66> en el sistema
<dylan66> <Exio> ah
<dylan66> <Exio> /etc/rc.local
<dylan66> <Exio> al menos es en este debian
<dylan66> <dylan66> ok gracias
<dylan66> ahi dieron otra opinion
<EduardoR> si, el sticky no anda en scripts
<EduardoR> por seguridad
<EduardoR> eso ya lo miré 
<EduardoR> pero no lo encontré por allí
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman 
<ratman> que tal 
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden vos?
<ratman> bien, aunque algo aburrido 
<ratman> escribe Let it snow en google
<ratman> se nota que tienen tiempo libre jejejeje
<PabloRubianes> ja si lo vi ayer eso
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> son unos capos
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo... 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-10
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, quye tal el trasteo?
<PabloRubianes> trasteo?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la mudanza
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> ya esta quedando
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana me conectan la internet en la casa nueva
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, importantisimo :D
<SergioMeneses> que falte el agua pero no la conexion
<PabloRubianes> muy
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<ubuntero21> hola a todos ¿que requerimientos de sistema tiene la nueva versión 1204?
<ubuntero21> agradezco respuesta a c.recalde@adinet.com.uy
<EduardoR> probando eduardor
<EduardoR> eduardor
<EduardoR> edua
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, habla solo :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> atento 
<CarlosNeyPastor> aqui alfa tango papa charly mayday
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> el Tab no anda
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: carajo, si anda
<EduardoR> a veces
<EduardoR> cuando quiere
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene vida propia
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo ando a las trompadas con el teclado de mi laburo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> se trancan las teclas
<nramirezuy> ping EduardorR
<nramirezuy> pint EduardoR
<CarlosNeyPastor> mister danielmato 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como anda?
<danielmato> Buenas
<danielmato> aca, irceando un poco
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo si sigo asi me transformo en una simbiosis con IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejej
<danielmato> juas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-11
<lucasromerodb> Hola... 
<lucasromerodb> me voy pero les dejo un regalo
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/4MMkUxADwusKF9bRwS8ZHI
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, que le paso al footer ? :P
<EduardoR> bien de bien!
<EduardoR> el Lorem ipsum?
<lucasromerodb> cuando vuelvo hablamos
<EduardoR> Habrá que ponerse a codificarlo
<EduardoR> Ya tengo una parte que hace edición de textos, pero necesita adaptarse. No fue muy modular 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, php?
<EduardoR> por supuesto
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> entonces a eso es agregarle el estilo
<PabloRubianes> genial esa es la parte mas complicada
<EduardoR> el sitio de ubuconla también tiene un bazaar?
<EduardoR> en ese proyecto no estoy
<PabloRubianes> si tiene
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora esta el sitio viejo
<PabloRubianes> ubuconla-web
<EduardoR> es el mismo UbuConLA?
<EduardoR> el lunchpad
<EduardoR> ?
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> ya abri el milestone de la version 2013
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/ubuconla-web
<danielmato> hola lucasromerodb 
<PabloRubianes> los que son ~ son grupos
<EduardoR> debería tener un "Related"
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el problema de eso
<PabloRubianes> es que le das permisos a todo el grupo al que sos related
<PabloRubianes> y en el grupo de ubuconla dejamos entrar a cualquiera
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> y como entro/descargo?
<EduardoR> en el otro es bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> y este como sería?
<PabloRubianes> per
<PabloRubianes> pera que me fijo
<PabloRubianes> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuconla/ubuconla-web/trunk
<EduardoR> este archivo es un blueprint
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> ok, genial
<PabloRubianes> no, pero podria serlo
<PabloRubianes> iba a ponerme a armar los blueprints en un rato
<EduardoR> entonces: bzr branch lp:ubuconla-web
<PabloRubianes> el bazaar no lo hagas
<EduardoR> ok, por?
<PabloRubianes> pera porque tengo que hacer el primer release del sitio nuevo
<PabloRubianes> ahora solo te vas a bajar el viejo
<PabloRubianes> si queres bajalo pero no sirve pa nada... :S
<EduardoR> ok, de paso, del ubuntu-uy hay que borrar cientos de archivos
<PabloRubianes> eso lo podes hacer si queres
<EduardoR> no estoy seguro como borrar archivos en bazaar
<PabloRubianes> borralos y le das comit
<PabloRubianes> y te van a quedar en -
<PabloRubianes> lo podes hacer con bazaar explorer
<EduardoR> crees que lo voy a hacer a mano, uno por uno?
<EduardoR> tendré que automatizar el proceso
<EduardoR> hay varias carpetas a desaparecer
<EduardoR> el slide está partido en 3 carpetas
<EduardoR> lo subí a un servidor de prueba y nada que ver lo subido con lo que se necesita.
<EduardoR> los "contenidos" no son del software
<PabloRubianes> claro
<EduardoR> no hay que subir las carpetas de fotos que son las novedades
<PabloRubianes> igual hay imagenes que si
<PabloRubianes> las del dise;o
<EduardoR> solo las del diseño
<EduardoR> eso
<PabloRubianes> claro
<EduardoR> pero no pueden ser 400!
<PabloRubianes> mas bien
<EduardoR> allí alguien subió lo qu eno debía
<PabloRubianes> pero en bazaar explorer lo podes hacer rapido
<EduardoR> hablando de llegar tarde...
<ratman> buena perdon por la demora
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<EduardoR> voy a usar un spider y luego comparo listas de archivos 
<EduardoR> creo que es mas fácil empezar de cero.... Te suena?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, en LP sos eduardor-la nave o eduardor ya?
<EduardoR> por ahora eduardor-lanave
<EduardoR> creoque lo dejo así
<EduardoR> por?
<EduardoR> no hice el merge
<EduardoR> no me decido si sacar lanave
<PabloRubianes> yo te dije eso por el mail
<PabloRubianes> porque te tiene que haber llegado un mail con tu blueprint asignado
<EduardoR> si lo mandás al otro, no tiene sentido, si no está en ningún grupo
<EduardoR> de paso, Luciano debería aprobar a CarlosNeyPastor y a Leo
<EduardoR> es el unico admin
<PabloRubianes> en donde?
<PabloRubianes> no entiendo....
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/+members#proposed
<EduardoR> están en Pending members
<PabloRubianes> igual ese grupo
<PabloRubianes> no es el que maneja la web
<PabloRubianes> el repo cerrado tengo permisos yo nomas
<PabloRubianes> pero tuvimos que hacer unas transas
<PabloRubianes> esta la branch trunk que cualquiera puede agregar cosas
<PabloRubianes> y la dev 
<PabloRubianes> que tiene permisos especiales
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, carlos atravez de ubuntuuy es parte del equipo de web
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te llego algun mail?
<EduardoR> bueno, hay que definir 2 fotos de los 2 últimos eventos para las portada
<EduardoR> nop
<PabloRubianes> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuconla-web/+spec/blog
<EduardoR> fecha?
<PabloRubianes> no tenes configurado el mail?
<PabloRubianes> ahora
<PabloRubianes> lo acabo de hacer
<EduardoR> a ver..
<EduardoR> tengo configurado recibir de todo, pero no me llegó nada, quizás demora
<EduardoR> no, quizás no manda mail por solo por eso
<EduardoR> iba a crear un blueprint con algo relativo al contenido, no al soft/diseño
<EduardoR> es correcto o lo mando al mail asi nomás?
<EduardoR> al mail de ubuntu-uy-website-team@lists.launchpad.net 
<PabloRubianes> para estas mesclando las coas
<PabloRubianes> el blueprint crealo en el proyecto de ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> el mail ese pa que lo queres?
<EduardoR> si, de ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> asignamelo a mi si queres
<EduardoR> las fotos son de CarlosNeyPastor :)
<PabloRubianes> en el proyecto, no en el grupo
<EduardoR> entonces un blueprint, 
<PabloRubianes> pero hace el blueprint
<EduardoR> si, señor!
<EduardoR> Register a new blueprint
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, linkealo a la version 2.0 de la bramch dev
<PabloRubianes> que es la proxima (con los arreglos de archivos)
<PabloRubianes> vos estas haciendo el blueprint de la reorganizacion de archivos?
<PabloRubianes> sino armo uno
<EduardoR> a bueno
<EduardoR> y como lo linkeo?
<EduardoR> ok, arreglo de archivos
<PabloRubianes> donde dice target milestone
<EduardoR> sos pablorubianes-uy o pablorubianes? jajaja
<PabloRubianes> -uy
<EduardoR> por el karma me parecía
<PabloRubianes> yo no lo cambie antes de hacerme member y esa es mi cruz
<EduardoR> jajajajaaaaa
<EduardoR> no hay donde poner eso
<PabloRubianes> pasame el link del blueprint
<PabloRubianes> y lo relleno y ves eso
<EduardoR> que va en Specification URL: (Optional)
<EduardoR> estoy en https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website/+addspec
<EduardoR> no lo creé aun
<PabloRubianes> crealo
<EduardoR> le doy y luego 
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> y te aparecen mas campos
<PabloRubianes> despues
<EduardoR> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website/+spec/update-caratulas
<EduardoR> será el Series goal:
<EduardoR> Series goal:
<EduardoR>     Accepted for dev Modify goal 
<EduardoR> es eso?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> en target to a milestone
<PabloRubianes> ponele ubuntu uy web 2
<PabloRubianes> eduardor- asignee es el que lo va a hacer
<PabloRubianes> osea vos... :P
<danielmato> perdón, se que están con otro tema, pero este también es importante ( o casi )... rumbo a tomar con el tema educación, manuales... ???
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, yo lo que hable con CarlosNeyPastor es lo siguiente
<PabloRubianes> tomar el tutorial que el hizo
<PabloRubianes> y hacer unos mas
<PabloRubianes> 1 basico (para gente que no sabe nada)
<PabloRubianes> 2 usuario medio
<PabloRubianes> 3 Power user
<PabloRubianes> 4 launchpad
<PabloRubianes> y alguno otro mas
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> si les parece
<PabloRubianes> claro
<danielmato> me parece
<EduardoR> el de caratulas?
<danielmato> lo que no se todavia es como vamos a manejarlo
<PabloRubianes> gdrive
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> si lo propongo y lo hago, no hace gracia
<danielmato> y con el del mec?
<PabloRubianes> no se
<danielmato> EduardoR, ping
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que caratulas?
<danielmato> que hacemos con los manuales del mec?
<EduardoR> el milestone de caratulas que las fdefina otro y yo las subo
<EduardoR> sino que gracia, lo hacía y listo
<PabloRubianes> pero el asignado no es el que decide
<PabloRubianes> sino el que hace el trabajo
<PabloRubianes> el que decide es el driver
<PabloRubianes> por eso yo soy driver y vos asignee
<EduardoR> bien, lo digo en castellano: Quiero que me ayuden
<EduardoR> ... a definir una foto, y un texto
<PabloRubianes> y le puse ese milestone porque es el que hay abierto pero no es para ese milestone
<danielmato> de?
<PabloRubianes> para el slider del home de ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y vuelvo
<danielmato> buon apettite
<EduardoR> hoy hay "venga al evento" y debe decir El evento estuvo buenísimo"
<EduardoR> otra vez no hay fotos de nosotros mirando la camara 
<EduardoR> son todas "robadas"
<EduardoR> el fotógrafo ratman, siempre busca sacarte infraganti
<EduardoR> en lugar de gritar "Wiskey"!!!!
<EduardoR> fotos como la final de UbuConLA son las que necesitamos
<EduardoR> no de gente distraída
<danielmato> urgente entonces protocolo de fotos de evento
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<EduardoR> eso es el blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website/+spec/update-caratulas
<EduardoR> protocolo de fotos de evento es otro blueprint  :)
<lucasromerodb> Hola! volví
<lucasromerodb> que era lo que me decias del footer PabloRubianes
<lucasromerodb> ??
<danielmato> entonces EduardoR, que hacemos con el tema MEC
<EduardoR> wait con lo del mec 
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes: se fue a comer
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> no se que paso con el footer
<EduardoR> no vi el anterior
 * danielmato está en wainting mode about MEC
<ratman> todo criticas
<EduardoR> a mi me pareció bien
<lucasromerodb> antes era asi
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/03HFbuubXUO2SkvZ97PbVG
<lucasromerodb> ahora es así.... (y sigo modificando)
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/4MMkUxADwusKF9bRwS8ZHI
<danielmato> pah, hay una foto que te embroma todo el diseño
<danielmato> un tipo de camiseta blanca arriba a la izquierda...
<lucasromerodb> jajajaja
<EduardoR> jeje
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<danielmato> che, en serio, muy bueno el laburo lucas, muy pro
<EduardoR> a proposito, son solo las fotos de Ariel, no?
<lucasromerodb> si. son las fotos de Kant
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, en el primero que me habias mandado
<PabloRubianes> te decia que el footer me parecia chico si eramos 4 o 5 LoCos
<PabloRubianes> por el espacio en evento conjunto
<lucasromerodb> y quienes entrarían?
<lucasromerodb> argentina uruguay y quien mas?
<PabloRubianes> y que despues de los 3 cubos en el home pondria la grilla con sponsors
<PabloRubianes> se supone que colombia
<PabloRubianes> brasil
<PabloRubianes> peru
<PabloRubianes> por ahora
<lucasromerodb> ok
<PabloRubianes> pero tienen que mandar el logo todavia
<lucasromerodb> donde estan sus logos?
<PabloRubianes> ya se los pedi
<lucasromerodb> ah ok
<lucasromerodb> ok mientras improviso para ocupar espacio
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> pero en general la maqueta me parecio genial
<PabloRubianes> mas alla de ese detalle minimo
<EduardoR> pregunto, la banda naranja de arriba, puede ser entera?
<EduardoR> claro que es una foto
<danielmato> bueno gente, antes de volverme calabaza... me voy despidiendo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como entera?
<EduardoR> nada, es que no me di cuenta que el un jpg
<EduardoR> no va a ser entero, es un diseño
<PabloRubianes> como la de ubuntu.org.uy?
<EduardoR> en la realidad será entero supongo
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> en todos es así
<lucasromerodb> cual barra?
<PabloRubianes> la del menu de arriba
<lucasromerodb> ahhh ahora pruebo
<lucasromerodb> mientras...
<lucasromerodb> fijense cual funciona mejor
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/5N8ZduHzCYdRgaeJctV10B
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/1TM5xU9F6QnJZkhivB5xxy
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, me preocupa como hacerlos cubos :P
<lucasromerodb> en el caso del primero no podría ir la barra extendida, en el segundo si... y ahora pruebo y les muestro
<PabloRubianes> pero el que tiene cubo arriba y abajo me encanto
<danielmato> http://ubuntuone.com/5N8ZduHzCYdRgaeJctV10B +1
<lucasromerodb> imagen de fondo o de tabla o lo que sea
<lucasromerodb> ahora els muestro uno extendido
<PabloRubianes> no me preocupa hacerlos los cubos sino que se vean asi en todos los navegadores
<lucasromerodb> ?
<danielmato> si sale bien en ff y en chrome/ium ya está...
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, o ese efecto lo haces con imagen? yo digo porque el css 3d es para agarrarte a golpes con IE
<EduardoR> no es problema
<lucasromerodb> de los 3 cuadrados para abajo puede ser todo una imágen y a la mierda
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, mejor
<lucasromerodb> ahhh nono solouna imágen
<EduardoR> jajaj eso
<lucasromerodb> nada de ccsdf
<danielmato> bueno, ahora si, en serio... hasta mañana
<PabloRubianes> si yo mirandolo que eso es experimental todavia
<EduardoR> pero la pregunta mia es que la banda es siempre entera
<PabloRubianes> pero en imagen queda genial
<lucasromerodb> lo mas complicado supongo que es el menú y el slider 
<PabloRubianes> el slider
<PabloRubianes> tengo uno que andan bien ya hecho
<EduardoR> pe pe pero es el estilo de los sitios ubuntu...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no es el que estan en ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> es otro
<PabloRubianes> que le cargas el estilo que quieras
<PabloRubianes> es el que esta aca
<PabloRubianes> http://fyd.com.uy/
<EduardoR> ok, ahora http://www.ubuntu.com/ la tiene aci cortada
<EduardoR> *así
<PabloRubianes> pero me copa mas la 3d asi
<PabloRubianes> http://ubuntuone.com/5N8ZduHzCYdRgaeJctV10B
<EduardoR> ok, si tiene onda, no hay duda
<lucasromerodb> con barra extendida: http://ubuntuone.com/2eS2E06cfipRJnGGCTKQqq
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, la 3d le gana caminando a la extendida
<PabloRubianes> :P
<lucasromerodb> jajajajaj
<EduardoR> el ubuntu.com es de 976 px
<lucasromerodb> ?
<lucasromerodb> el 3d esta bueno... parece como que todo "flota"
<EduardoR> de cuanto sería?
<EduardoR> quizás es un problema de que la veo escalada
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, si parece que flota
<lucasromerodb> ojo que es una imágen eso EduardoR
<EduardoR> claro
<lucasromerodb> el tamaño es 975
<lucasromerodb> el ancho de pagina
<EduardoR> ok, le saco el zoom negativo de fit to screen y está mejor
<EduardoR> no dije ndad
<EduardoR> *nada
<EduardoR> el botón adentro del slider?
<EduardoR> es TODO botón, 
<EduardoR> me imagino
<PabloRubianes> se puede hacer
<PabloRubianes> que sea solo boton
<PabloRubianes> eso no es problema
<EduardoR> un poco chancho en el contenido del texto, meter un boton
<EduardoR> y que luego se mueva?
<EduardoR> es todo foto
<PabloRubianes> el contenido puede ser un html que se mueva
<PabloRubianes> o una foto
<PabloRubianes> es lo mismo para mi
<lucasromerodb> claro el slider lo pense como que si haces click en cualquier parte de ese sector te linkea... pero aparece un "boton" para representar de forma gráfica que ahi hay link
<PabloRubianes> no viene al caso en relaidad
<lucasromerodb> como uds quieran
<EduardoR> termina siendo toda la foto boton
<EduardoR> html que se mueva me suena a iframe
<lucasromerodb> por un lado esta bueno que tenga texto para aumentar los resultados de busqueda de google
<lucasromerodb> mira pabloRubianes
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/603exBBgRD09ZgPx3dHUNG
<lucasromerodb> es tan "simple" como eso
<PabloRubianes_> para
<PabloRubianes_> el violeta?
<EduardoR> el violeta es html
<PabloRubianes_> pero adentro del menu tambien
<EduardoR> lo demas son imágenes
<PabloRubianes_> sino el nosotros resistrarse y eso no quedan
<PabloRubianes_> tiene que estar cortado adentro de un table
<PabloRubianes_> pero si son pocas partes
<PabloRubianes_> en lo violeta van a ir algun patron tipo los puntitos de ubuntu.com? o queda blanco
<EduardoR> el menu son letras, es verdad
<PabloRubianes_> pregunto de curioso
<PabloRubianes_> puede ser letras o no
<EduardoR> si, es lo mismo pero sin letras
<PabloRubianes_> que sea una imagen
<EduardoR> las letras son html
<PabloRubianes_> hay que ver si le vamos a hacer algun efecto
<EduardoR> son fondos de celdas
<PabloRubianes_> EduardoR, con el poco texto que va a tener ese home
<EduardoR> o no, en realidad esas celdas son llenas de color plano
<EduardoR> no es tan dificil :)
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> si no me la complicas :P
<EduardoR> de ultima se acomoda
<EduardoR> que no exista diseño dentro de la celda
<PabloRubianes> bueno muchachos
<PabloRubianes> me voy retirando
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> yo tambbiems
<PabloRubianes> toy muerto de cansado
<EduardoR> no emboco 
<PabloRubianes> y son 12:30
<EduardoR> ajeje
<EduardoR> me voy a morfar
<EduardoR> el ultimo esta quedando genial
<PabloRubianes> bueno lucasromerodb voy empezando los templates para armar esos dise;os
<PabloRubianes> y tenemos que ver el dise;o del blog de noticias
<PabloRubianes> es el que me pasaste?
<PabloRubianes> o cambiara?
 * EduardoR  le llegaron los blueprint
<lucasromerodb> lo violeta es solo contraste para que se entienda que son imágenes nada mas.... y si el fondo en blanco asi se integra todo, no me parece estético que un patron, color forma o lo que sea delimite que es lo que es "página" y que es "fondo", de esta manera se funde todo y se adapta mejor visualmente
<lucasromerodb> puede que cambie
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> bueno lucasromerodb ma;ana terminamos de discutir esto
<PabloRubianes> ahora me voy a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<lucasromerodb> dale
<lucasromerodb> nos vemos
<lucasromerodb> jajaj aca son las 11:30 que loco
<PabloRubianes> si mas le vale al pepe cambiarme el horario
<EduardoR> ok, nos vemos el miercoles
<PabloRubianes> que ya me tiene mal
<EduardoR> *leemos
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<lucasromerodb> seguro hay modificaciones cuando lo suba a GL
<EduardoR> no hay mas fotos?
<EduardoR> ademas de las de Ariel?
<EduardoR> MArco Antonio sacó seguro
<EduardoR> nunca vi si las subió
<EduardoR> aqui solo tuvimos esas
<EduardoR> terminan los eventos y juntar esas cosas es un embole, pero hay que hacerlo para mantener la continuidad
<EduardoR> me pego la hora, tamos en contacto
<EduardoR> bytes!
<lucasromerodb> Estaría bueno ir subiendo las fotos a un album público de Google+ 
<lucasromerodb> asi se auto gestionan
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<EduardoR> Hola!
<gchaves> buenas
<EduardoR> hola gchaves, como te fue en la felipe y santiago?
<gchaves> bien, 1:02:56, todo un logro para ser la primera vez que corro
<gchaves> lo que todavía me duelen las piernas :S
<EduardoR> esta moviendo mucha gente 
<EduardoR> yo no corro ni el colectivo
<EduardoR> pero me gusta caminar bastante
<gchaves> si, más que nada es para hacer algo, todo el día sentado en la maquina (en más de un sentido) no ayuda a la salud
<EduardoR> bicicleta también, pero de boludo, no tengo
<gchaves> aparte no te lleva mucho tiempo, ponele que le dediqué como mucho 2-3 horas por semana
<gchaves> (eso incluye calentamiento y baño etc)
<EduardoR> si, no es tanto
<EduardoR> depende de cada uno, tambien
<EduardoR> la reunion del sabado estuvo buena
<EduardoR> increiblemente se nos acabó el tiempo
<EduardoR> habían decidido empezar una hora despues, y luego hubo que termionar una hora antes, en total algo de 4 horas quedó de 2
<EduardoR> y terminamos a las 12 de la noche en la pizzería
<gchaves> jeje.. vi algunas fotos y tiene pinta que estuvo bueno, una cagada que no pude ir :(
<gchaves> jaja.. d+
<EduardoR> ahora hay que aplicarlo y empujar a que lo usen
<gchaves> las presentaciones y eso están subidas a algún lado?
<EduardoR> a la wiki
<EduardoR> falta la de rubianes
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/Cuarto%20Taller%20de%20Ubuntu%202012
<EduardoR> bueno, me fui a laburar. Me conecto luego de tarde
<EduardoR> ta luego!
<gchaves> si, mal yo que no me fije
<gchaves> nos vemos
<flecos> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola flecos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<flecos> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, probando entornos graficos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<flecos> yo buscando ayuda jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime que quizas pueda ayudarte
<flecos> has tenido problemas con los repositorios uy? 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que repositorios uy?
<flecos> uso 12.04 y ojo que soy nuevo jeje capaz estoy diciendo mal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :s
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, uso el mismo
<flecos> ahora te muestro un error que me esta dando al actualizar
<flecos> se podra pegar aca nomas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> mandamelo al correo
<flecos> ah jeje
<flecos> casi meto la pata
<CarlosNeyPastor> te paso mi mail por mensahe personal
<flecos> ok =)
<flecos> Holas?
<Ignacio_> Holaa :D
<Ignacio_> Ayuda:
<Ignacio_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:  anjuta-common E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 
<Ignacio_> "sudo apt-get install programa"
<dylan66> sudo aptitude purge anjuta-common
<Ignacio_> ok
<Ignacio_> Funciono :D
<dylan66> ok
<dylan66> necesitabas ese aplicacion para algo?
<Ignacio_> No.
<dylan66> ahh bueno
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-12
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<dedalux> Buenos Dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> com oadnas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos
 * CarlosNeyPastor pide disculpas por no saludar a todos primero 
<EduardoR> holaaaa!
<EduardoR> el que no responde es un bot...
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuantos bot tenemos en el canal :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> la proxima digo, "Hola a todos los bots del canal"
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui?
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste las modificaciones de la Comunidad en g+
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<EduardoR> nom, recién llegué y veo la pelotera, pero no entré
<CarlosNeyPastor> le di un poco de onda
<CarlosNeyPastor> la idea es que se mueva mas
<nramirezuy> hola, no soy un bot
<EduardoR> jajja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj nramirezuy  hola
<EduardoR> hola nramirezuy 
<EduardoR> es esta? https://plus.google.com/u/1/100730390450575319673/posts
<CarlosNeyPastor> https://plus.google.com/u/1/communities/109498512640192292076
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el panel de abajo de la imagen estan las opciones de etiqueta
<edison2> q estupidos
<edison2> putasssssssssss
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-13
<PabloRubianes> buenas a todos
<BartOC3> Buenas noches de Cartagena,Colombia
<PabloRubianes> bienvenido
<BartOC3> Muchas gracias PabloRubianes
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches DGUERRERO
<PabloRubianes> hola DGUERRERO 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, como andas?
<unimix> Güenas y santas para todos o/
<lucasromerodb> hola
<unimix> que buena  pinta que tiene el diseño que esta proponiendo lucasromerodb OMG !
<lucasromerodb> :D
<PabloRubianes> hola lucasromerodb 
<PabloRubianes> che aguantamos 5 a ver si cae alguno mas o arrancamos?
<lucasromerodb> hola PabloRubianes
<unimix> PabloRubianes, any news from Andres Mujica ?
<SergioMeneses> señores!
 * SergioMeneses toma asiento
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, buenas
<unimix> Ok, entre mañana y pasado sale friendly reminder
<PabloRubianes> dale
<unimix> che, Daniel Mato sigue festejando ?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si jajaja
<unimix> ;)
<PabloRubianes> esta laburando
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por hay vi el preview del sitio q pasaste por fb
<SergioMeneses> esta de locos!
<PabloRubianes> todo lucasromerodb 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, buenas
<EduardoR> hola
<unimix> para el proximopostulante a U Member, avisen con algo de anticipacion asi hacemos hinchada en la reunuion
<unimix> en cinco largamos asi cerramos en horario razonable ?
<PabloRubianes> en uruguay tiene pinta que sera EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> si la idea es terminar en punto porque aca son las 11:11 ya
<SergioMeneses> huy yo tengo q hacer el testimonio para EduardoR 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, pero no lo he hecho porque PabloRubianes dijo que no te presentabas asi que bueno xD esta semana lo hago
<SergioMeneses> el jueves lo dedico a puro trabajo comunitario
<BartOC> que bueno sergiomeneses
<EduardoR> GEnial, si, estaba preparando lo del evento del sábado pasado
<EuzkoArima> EduardoR vas para ubuntumember ?
<EduardoR> y con daniel ya teníamos festejo asegurado :)
<EduardoR> si, pero tranqui, nada urgente 
<PabloRubianes> bueno les parece si arrancamos?
<unimix> si, avanti
<PabloRubianes> bueno lo primero que tenemos es la novedad que hay alguien que se puso las pilas
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb
<PabloRubianes> y tiene armado el mock de sitio nuevo
<unimix> Thanks God !! ;)
<EuzkoArima> genial !!
<EduardoR> +1
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, si queres mostra link
<PabloRubianes> asi se caen de cu....
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> hey BartOC \o
<BartOC> sip sergiomeneses
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, ?
<unimix> Link ? Are you there ?
<lucasromerodb> ahi va
<unimix> (musica de presentacion como introduccion)
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/3V9shETRCwucE9fU0YVsGJ
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/2C5uEZuX1nnWKbJ8gQQEt3
<EduardoR> Es que la lista de Grafica Libre, está que arde!
<lucasromerodb> es el mismo
<EuzkoArima> me gusta
<unimix> Muy bueno el efecto de volumen que tienen encabezado y pie de pagina
<unimix> compro compro !!
<PabloRubianes> una cosa que pende
<PabloRubianes> pense 
<PabloRubianes> en realidad 2
<PabloRubianes> 1 abajo de latinoamerica
<BartOC> lucasromerodb felicitaciones por el diseño muy bueno!! +1
<PabloRubianes> tendria que ir el "Montevideo 2013"
<PabloRubianes> y en ese menu falto noticias
<unimix> comentario al margen: lucasromerodb, me imagino que ya estas preparandote para poder viajar a Montevideo a dar una charla o la cara, de minima, cierto ?
 * PabloRubianes es un rompe bolas
<unimix> si y no, pero es que si se hace en la Facu de Arquitectura y lucasromerodb no asiste sera tomado como un gesto de desprecio
 * unimix mete presion
<PabloRubianes> unimix, metes presion a lucasromerodb y a EduardoR 
<EduardoR> cuac!
<unimix> Pero estoy descontando que EduardoR ira, o no es asi ?
<EuzkoArima> Concuerdo que en algún lado tiene que decir Montevideo 2013 
<EduardoR> obvio :)
<unimix> ah, ok, me asuste por un segundo
<unimix> o dos
<PabloRubianes> mira unimix como viene la mano aca
<lucasromerodb> jajajaj
<lucasromerodb> dos cosas.
<PabloRubianes> sin eduardor no hay ni hotel ni lugar de evento
<EduardoR> El vínculo de Descubrí U(buntu, debería ser en español
<unimix> tal vez lo mejor, si es que queremos mantener esta estetica para proximas ediciones, seria indicar Mont 2013 como proxima edicion
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> ta clarito que EduardoR es una pieza critica en esta oportunidad
<unimix> cuando era que contestarian los de la facu ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, tener contactos cotiza mas que el petroleo
<unimix> sin duda PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> lo pusiste nervioso al pibe
<EduardoR> es que todavía no los ví , están siempre de viaje
<EduardoR> el 18/12 es el evento al que me invitaron
<EduardoR> allí, les caigo
<lucasromerodb> diooooooooooosss este internet de mierda!!
<lucasromerodb> decia... 
<lucasromerodb> unimix:  no se si voy a ir todabía, tengo muchas ganas pero todo depende de los tiempos. Ando buscando laburo y si me llegan a llamar para el año que viene todo va a depender de horarios
<unimix> che, creen que BuqueBus nos dara pelota si le ofrecemos patrocinio en canje (total o parcial) por pasajes ?
<unimix> lucasromerodb, en Montevideo conseguis laburo seguro
<EuzkoArima> alguien tenia contacto con lode buquebus, no ?
<lucasromerodb> con respecto a que diga montevideo, recordemos que es un evento latinoaméricano, ya no es exclusivo de cada país, por lo tanto no lo veo justo. Aunque si debería estar explicito que es en uruguay
<unimix> virusuy era ?
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/7DkRw9QOj8m4H6fY0HwHrY
<PabloRubianes> daniel
<unimix> coincido con lo wue acaba de mencionar lucasromerodb. Por eso decia de publicar "Proxima edicion Mont. 2012"
<SergioMeneses> :O
<unimix> perdon 2013
<unimix> I love it !!
<EuzkoArima> Como lo agrego recien me parece bien, duda de si agregar la palabra edición, en ppio diría que no
<unimix> algun sinonimo a edicion que indique "la proxima se realizara en ..."
<PabloRubianes> yo decia chiquito abajo del latinoamerica 
<PabloRubianes> del logo de ubucon
<PabloRubianes> del menu narajana
<EuzkoArima> Estuve mirando otros congresos (de otros temas) y usan la palabra edicion o le ponen un ordinal : 2do UbuconLA
<EuzkoArima> para eso me quedo con edicion
<SergioMeneses> unimix, eso seri excelente
<EduardoR> hay que pensar que a futuro habrá otro BsAs y otro Montevideo
<EuzkoArima> y otras cuidades
<EuzkoArima> ciudades
<PabloRubianes> si
<lucasromerodb> una pregunta...
<lucasromerodb> que justo se me cortó internet
<lucasromerodb> alguien estaba diciendo algo acerca de "Descubrí Ubuntu" 
<EduardoR> mandarlo a algo en español
<EduardoR> habrá que descubrir algo para poner de link
<EduardoR> lo mandamos a la lista que busque una buena página
<PabloRubianes> me imagine que eso dirigia a ubuntu.com
<EduardoR> cuando se tenga se pone
<EuzkoArima> lucasromerodb si, EduardoR dijo "El vínculo de Descubrí U(buntu, debería ser en español"
<EduardoR> algo como esto
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/ubuntu.php
<EduardoR> pero mejor pensado :P
<SergioMeneses> puede ser EduardoR , la idea es buena
<EduardoR> esa página es vieja
<PabloRubianes> bueno asi que necesitamos el texto de esa web
<PabloRubianes> y de la de "que es ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> :
<PabloRubianes> "
<lucasromerodb> aca estan los detalles
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/3V9shETRCwucE9fU0YVsGJ
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, se puede abrir un documento compartido para ello, no?
<PabloRubianes> is
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> quien se quiere encargar de los textos???
<unimix> PabloRubianes, QUe es UbuConLA no esta en el sitio de este año ?
<EduardoR> a una wiki, al principio?
<lucasromerodb> no se que dicen ustedes.... a mi me parece que donde dice Descubrí Ubuntu habría que linkear a alguna pág de la web oficial de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> flod
<PabloRubianes> ¿Qué es UbuConLA?
<EduardoR> *en principio
<PabloRubianes> Un acontecimiento internacional, anual e itinerante para Latinoamerica surgido a partir de una idea común entre miembros de los grupos comunitarios locales de Ubuntu en Argentina y Uruguay, con los siguientes objetivos:
<PabloRubianes> Difundir la capacidad y experiencias logradas en ambientes empresariales por especialistas de Latinoamérica en proyectos y contextos de diversas características
<PabloRubianes> Mostrar el grado de madurez alcanzado por Ubuntu GNU/Linux y los profesionales que trabajan con él en ambientes empresariales, ya sea tanto como consultores como también usuarios y responsables de áreas de sistemas
<PabloRubianes> Integrar técnica y socialmente a usuarios y especialistas de Latinoamérica, tanto sea para adquisición de nuevos conocimientos y habilidades como también para aprovechar y/o generar oportunidades de negocios en la región
<PabloRubianes> Difundir el espíritu “Ubuntu” de la comunidad Latinoamericana
<PabloRubianes> Institucionalizar UbuConLA como “El Acontecimiento Ubuntu” anual para Latinoamérica
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, +1
<unimix> ese mismo es el texto usado hasta ahora
<unimix> SergioMeneses, que es lo que logra que emitas un "mmmm" ?
<EduardoR> ojo, con un detalle, tanto como "evento de latinoamérica", eso suena a FLISOL
<EduardoR> tiene que se "de Ubuntu"
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<unimix> bien ahi, igualmente Flisol entrara en terapia si no se reinventa
<unimix> =mente, donde dice eso EduardoR  ?
<EduardoR> y ahora con las palabras de Stallman, no quiero saber los problemas con los talibanes de SL
<EduardoR> en la web de ahora no dice, pero lo leí en algún lado
<EduardoR> creo que lo que mandó Lucas a la lista de Grafica Libre, pero es algo que debemos tener presente
<unimix> bue .. estamos tratando sobre el texto que pego PabloRubianes, cierto ?
<EduardoR> que no es FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> unimix, lol jajaja que PabloRubianes casi bloquea mi xchat con ese copy-paste
<EduardoR> si, ok
<EduardoR> ese texto lo veo bien
<PabloRubianes> avise antes SergioMeneses :P
<EduardoR> : como “El Acontecimiento Ubuntu” anual 
<unimix> igual vale el warning porque esas cosas suelen escapar a mas de una decena de ojos
<EduardoR> como dice "evento itinerante", ya marca una diferencia importante
<EduardoR> eso de montones de eventos el mismo día es una locura
<EduardoR> otra cosa, hay 2 "que es ubuconla?"
<EduardoR> En "nosotros" en el menu
<EduardoR> y en el que dice ser entrada al blog
<unimix> son practicas que van quedando obsoletas y que cumplieron su cometido. Por eso dije que tenia que reinventarse para no desaparecer
<EduardoR> tal cual!
<EduardoR> si tendrá que reinventarse http://flisol.org/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi
<EduardoR> lo del blog, es de novedades, no?
<PabloRubianes> que blog?
<EduardoR> mas rompe que PabloRubianes, habría que conseguir los videos y material de charlas anteriores, no?
<EduardoR> el blog de ubuconla, el primer cuadro 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el blog dijiste que tenias hecho el sistema
<PabloRubianes> o estamos hablando de otra cosa?
<EduardoR> si, tengo algo, pero lo importante es saber para que se va a usar
<unimix> EduardoR, tengo ese material que mencionas. Mi idea es aprovechar las ultimas dos semanas de Diciembre para trabajarlo y pasartelo (o viceversa)
<EduardoR> que clase de novedades se pondrán? pregunto de curioso
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, anuncios mas que nada
<unimix> reportajes ?
<PabloRubianes> tambien puede ser
<unimix> patrocinadores que se agreguen ?
<EduardoR> algo como tenemos aquí? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/blog.php
<PabloRubianes> no necesariamente tiene que ser un blog lo de los reportajes
<unimix> que PabloRubianes sera papa ? (cuac !)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, primero me tengo que mudar
<PabloRubianes> estoy hace meses en vueltas
 * EduardoR hace como que no vio 2 eventos que ya pasaron en ese blog
 * unimix tiro de media distancia y pego en el travesaño
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, igual una cosa que hay que hacer es paginar
<PabloRubianes> y que no salga todo lo que hay en el blog en una pagina
 * EduardoR pensaba eso mismo
<EduardoR> no problema
<unimix> si, seria un muy buen detalle ese
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el blog lo tenes asignado vos
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> alguien mas que EduardoR va a colaborar con la web?
<PabloRubianes> asi lo tengo en cuenta para asignarle blueprints
<EduardoR> betatesters?
 * PabloRubianes se calso el traje de dictador
<unimix> si mandarle material de la edicion de este año se entiende como colaboracion, entonces si, yo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<EduardoR> y vamos a necesitar "textos"
<PabloRubianes> o el codigo
<PabloRubianes> iba a ponerme mas prolijo y usar los blueprints de LP esta vez
<EduardoR> somos un grupo tan grande....
 * EduardoR necesita entender lo del karma
<PabloRubianes> lo importante es que quede registrado todo
<unimix> no llores EduardoR :P
 * PabloRubianes esta deformado por la multinacional
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> nahhh, olvidate del karma
<unimix> era para otras epocas eso
<unimix> mas que deformado, limado seria el termino
<EduardoR> ok, pero alguien está copado poniendo todo en LP
<unimix> no sos vos EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> nop
<PabloRubianes> unimix, el lavaje cerebral no tem fin... 
<unimix> pero en LP debe quedar registro de quien es ...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, los blueprints los estoy poniendo yo
<EduardoR> entiendo que hay que registrar mas, pero es una herramienta si se usa por un grupo
<PabloRubianes> por como somos nosotros 2 no abri muchos
<unimix> eso es mejor que nada
<unimix> che, hace un rato pregunte cuando contestaria la Facu y paso desapercibido
<EduardoR> dije que no los pude contactar
<unimix> alguien que refersque mi memoria de chorlito
<EduardoR> pero el 18 hay un evento de ellos sobre ubuntu, y voy seguro
<unimix> ah, perdon ... fue el flooding de PabloRubianes 
<unimix> buenisimo EduardoR 
<EduardoR> peroestán 100% con el tema, así que no creo que fallen
<unimix> Ok. Apenas contesten esa podria ser la primera novedad a publicar, por ejemplo
<EduardoR> pero una universidad de arquitectura y diseño, hay que meterle onda en eso
<EduardoR> tendríamos que reflotar algún documento, nunca lo hicimos oficial el pedido
<unimix> creo que sera al reves. Que la facu le metera onda a UbuConLA
<EduardoR> de hecho, ni extra oficial
<unimix> busco el que ensayamos para la Austral
<PabloRubianes> y mandaselo a EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> que es el unico que pudo configurar la salida del mail de ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> tambien tengo algunas de flisol, que son fundamentalmente iguales
<unimix> claro, siempre que lo encuentre. Si no, armo uno para que se discuta y logremos la version final
<PabloRubianes> una cosa que necesitamos
<PabloRubianes> es que los locos que participen
<unimix> tambien podria ser con las adaptaciones del caso
<PabloRubianes> aparte de participar
<PabloRubianes> manden los logos de sus locos
<unimix> sep, FUN-DA-MEN-TAL
<PabloRubianes> para que lucasromerodb los encaje donde vayan
<EduardoR> hay que definir a quien
<EduardoR> lucasromerodb, nominado!
<PabloRubianes> lamento informale que saco todos los boletos para esas cosas
<unimix> un tema que quedo de la reunion pasada es el tema patrocinadores
<EduardoR> la lista de GL ya hubo varios apoyos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, sobre eso
 * EduardoR piensa que eso merece una página web
<PabloRubianes> a mi me sigue rechinando
<PabloRubianes> lo de los sponsors personales
<lucasromerodb> no entiendo...
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, pa que te manden los locos sus logos
<EduardoR> en algunos flisol era un PDF y era un mamarracho
<lucasromerodb> ahh
<unimix> creo que EduardoR se refiere a habilitar una seccion para patrocinadores
<EduardoR> una hoja con la propuesta , nada de l otro mundo
<PabloRubianes> pero eso esta del a;o pasado 
<PabloRubianes> creo que tambien la tenia unimix 
<EduardoR> donde?
<unimix> si, ese documento sirve para una solicitud formal pero si hay relacion con el patrocinador, la nota puede ser innecesaria
<EduardoR> la barra de patrocinadores en la web, debería tener un gran signo de "+"
<unimix> Tambien la busco y disponibilizo para que la lean y hagan sus aportes con el fin de mejorarla
<chilicuil> alguien tendra el log de lo que se lleva?
<EduardoR> creo que la vi en el Ubuntu One
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, va a estar en irclogs.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> en un ratito
<chilicuil> PabloRubianes: ah, ok
<PabloRubianes> unimix, yo hablaba de la discucion de la ultima reunion
<PabloRubianes> sobre los sponsors para venir
<lucasromerodb> che todo esto que hay para hacer... alguien lo pone en una wiki o en algun lado
<unimix> ah, perdon, entendi cualquiercosa
<lucasromerodb> porque yo estoy medio perdido, estoy haciendo 40 cosas a la vez y el IRC me destartala
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, ma;ana mando la minuta
<PabloRubianes> toy anotando a mano
<unimix> welcome to the jungle lucasromerodb :)
<lucasromerodb> con guarnicion
<lucasromerodb> jajaja ya he estado en la jungla varias veces pero el horario no favorece
<unimix> cierto, totalmente
<EduardoR> Propongo que lagunos textos largos se suban a la wiki y luego los pasamos a la web, cuando estén aprobados
<unimix> respecto de la discusion sobre patrocinadores "personales", la discusion giraba entre si era valido que alguien asistiera con ese patrocinio sin el Ok de la organizacion o que no correspondia que asi fuera
<PabloRubianes> a eduardo no le copa gdrive
<PabloRubianes> asi que haganle caso
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> ademas que no aparesca cualquier sponsor
<PabloRubianes> ejemplo Microsoft
<PabloRubianes> o algun otro asi
<PabloRubianes> Oracle por ejemplo
<unimix> de minima la organizacion deberia estar en conocimiento sobre la intencion de patrocinio individual
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> lo que no esta pensado aun, o claro si se quiere, es si la organizacion puede vetar ese patrocinio
<EduardoR> Autodesk quiere apoyar si es en Arquitectura... 
<BartOC> una idea para la parte de patrocinadores puede ser esta: http://cartagena2013.drupalcolombia.org/patrocinadores.html
<PabloRubianes_> EduardoR, tiene version para ubuntu?
<unimix> ta bueno pero no llegue a ver en que ayuda respecto del dilema conceptual en que estamos
<PabloRubianes_> no? muchas gracias pero no
<PabloRubianes> el problema que veo son 2
<PabloRubianes> 1 que a mi me coparia mas que se sponsorice al LoCo y no a la persona
<unimix> claro, las cosas antipaticas las decis con un alias, PabloRubianes :)
<PabloRubianes> porque seguro que asi solo va a viajar el con mas conocidos y no el mejor
<PabloRubianes> o que se lo meresca
<PabloRubianes> puede que ser que sea la misma persona o no
<PabloRubianes> y la otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> es que no esta bueno que nos encajen cualquier sponsor
<PabloRubianes> porque no da fumarnos gente como la edicion 2012
<EduardoR> jijiji
<PabloRubianes> o tener un nombre que rechine ahi en todos lados
<unimix> Jaaaaa !! Coincido 100% sobre todo en la ultima expresion
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no recuerdo que paso este año :S y no me entere
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, un personaje que dio una charla porque lo puso el sponsor
<unimix> propongo que dado que es algo que recien ahora se plantea, tratemos de consensuar al respecto y emitir una politica uniforme de aqui en adelante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y que dijo? o que?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ni queremos recordar
<PabloRubianes> no te preocupes
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ok
<EuzkoArima> SergioMeneses dijo montones de pavadas
<PabloRubianes> fue cualquier barbaridad cosmica
<EduardoR> fue el detalle pintoresco :P
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero podemos aprender de lo que la pifiamos y no tener otro paquete de estos :P
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si hay que ser consistentes
<unimix> ok. entonces iriamos por una politica de que cada organizacion se reserva la decision de aceptar o no al patrocinador propuesto ?
<PabloRubianes> y tener algun tipo de proceso de aceptacion de sponsots
<EduardoR> pregunto: que tal hacer español/portugués
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso si
<EduardoR> perdón , por el cambio de tema
<unimix> +1 EduardoR !!!!
<unimix> tamos acostumbrados
<EduardoR> inglés no da, verdad?
<PabloRubianes> no
<unimix> ahi nos fuimos de LA
<PabloRubianes> que usen el translator ellos
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EuzkoArima> +1 sobre todo que había apoyo desde el loco de brasil, no ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<chilicuil> +1 por la invitacion al loco brasileño
<unimix> che, alguien dijo que podia lograr un contaco con System76 ?
<unimix> o soñe ?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, 
<PabloRubianes> no me paso los mails todavia
<chilicuil> y -1 a la politica de aceptar / negar patrocinadores, como parte de un equipo no organizador, ya es dificil encontrar patrocinadores, si a esto se le agrega una capa de aceptacion, creo que no habra quien quiera llevarnos al sur =P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, huy si :S pero me pongo a trabajar en eso ahora no hay lio :)
<PabloRubianes> chilicuil, es peor tener de sponsor a Microsoft y Oracle
<SergioMeneses> es que todo el mundo anda tocado por lo de marianna y preciso hoy fue el cumpleaños de mi vieja
<PabloRubianes> porque nadie dijo nada
<unimix> la dificultad de lograr patrocinadores es nuestra y por esa inhabilidad no me parece razonable aceptar lo que venga, asi como asi
<unimix> felicitacion es tu vieja, SergioMeneses :)
<unimix> s/es/tu
<EuzkoArima> Se puede decirle al patrocinador, si uno sabe que no es tipo oracle, que es una formalidad por cuestiones de llevar todo organizado, no creo que se molesten si se lo presenta asi
<unimix> pucha .... s/es/a/
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, es mas
<PabloRubianes> ni siquiera tiene que presentarse el sponsor
<EduardoR> En serio, la FArq está auspiciada por AUTODESK!
<PabloRubianes> que lo presente el que lo encontro
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que bueno
<EduardoR> Sí, tiene que quedar claro que tiene alguna relación con ALGO libre
<unimix> EduardoR, ponele que sea asi. Tenemos que hablar con la gente de la Facu y/o Autodesk para ver en detalle las condiciones y que no nos impongan cosas que no querramos aceptar
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, me voy disfrasado de QCAD gigante 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, y ahora cuando pasen a ubuntu el auspicio donde queda?
<unimix> y si la posicion de ellos es intransigente, tendremos que buscar otra plaza
<EduardoR> Si, les va cayendo la ficha que ciertos logo, los tienen que sacar :)
<EduardoR> Todas las máquinas tenían logos
<unimix> EduardoR, les damos los reemplazos !!
<EduardoR> ahora están empezando a entender que era ilegal, en una universidad pública
<unimix> nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena
<EduardoR> pero no descarto que en un evento quieran auspiciar, no sé, el Wine... 
<EduardoR> o quiźa sacan de la manga Autocad para Ubuntu
<unimix> Wine es bienvenido, o no ?
<unimix> eso seria un noticion !!
<EduardoR> privativo, pero...
<EuzkoArima> si corre en ubuntu creo que ya esta bien
<EduardoR> nos vendimos mal..... jajaja
<EuzkoArima> suponete que valve quisiera auspiciarnos, nos negaríamos ?
<BartOC> lol
<unimix> ok, ta bien , pero igualmente seria un noticion.
<PabloRubianes> no no
<EduardoR> sin lugar a dudas
<PabloRubianes> si corren en ubuntu pasa
<PabloRubianes> y si tiene buena onda
<PabloRubianes> mysql corre en ubuntu pero oracle es odiosa
<EuzkoArima> cierto
<unimix> a pesar de que tiene VBox, entre otras cosas que corren en Ubuntu
<EuzkoArima> de hecho oracle corre en ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> no decia por privativo o no
<PabloRubianes> digo por imagen
<unimix> oracle=evil
<PabloRubianes> no avil
<PabloRubianes> evil
<PabloRubianes> pero si Devil
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes se entiende
<EuzkoArima> x eso valve si iria, oracle no
<PabloRubianes> si viene valve no solo estaria feliz sino que soy el primero en la fila de compra de cuanto juego al pedo apareca
<unimix> vicioso
<PabloRubianes> muy
<PabloRubianes> Y ati me tiene sin driver para mi tarjeta
<BartOC> +1
<EduardoR> Y MS viene a anunciar las bonitas líneas de codigo que puso en el kernel...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que lo hagan en su casa
<EduardoR> ... para compatibilidad con no-se-que-cosa de ellos
<PabloRubianes> bueno la vamos cerrando aca?
<unimix> logico, si no fuera para ellos no serian MS
<unimix> yes
<PabloRubianes> alguno tien algun tema para la proxima reunion?
<PabloRubianes> asi anoto para la minuta?
<EduardoR> hasta estamos de acuerdo y todo!
<unimix> que paso con el experto en acontecimientos
<unimix> ?
<PabloRubianes> lo tenes aca
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, saluda
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> el expero esta MIA
<PabloRubianes> y daniel iba a ver en que andaba porque no supimos mas nada en el
<PabloRubianes> de el
<unimix> ah ... ya me parecia demasiado bueno para ser real :P
<PabloRubianes> igual eso lo tenemos bajo control si sale la FARQ
<unimix> preguntaba por el tema campaña promocional
<PabloRubianes> eso tambien
<PabloRubianes> y tengo que verlo con lucasromerodb 
<PabloRubianes> porque aparte de todo estaria bueno hacer un poster
<PabloRubianes> asi salimos a hacer pegatinas por montevideo
<unimix> seria muuuuyyyy novedoso y llamativo
<lucasromerodb> PabloRubianes: espero tu minuta porque ya me perdí de todo
<PabloRubianes> por la noche y con engrudo te armo una promocion barbara
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, ma;ana la tenes
<PabloRubianes> o ahora en un rato
<PabloRubianes> depende el sue;o
<unimix> PabloRubianes, no me la dejes picando que tengo que respetar el CoC :P
<lucasromerodb> subila a algun lado ymandame link por mail
<EduardoR> luego hablo con lucasromerodb de unas ideas locas de juegos con logos
<lucasromerodb> lucasromerodb@gmail.com
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la experiencia de tener una banda de rock y no tener plata ya la tengo
<PabloRubianes> no va a ser mi primer pegatina
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> CHAN!
<unimix> :D
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, un domingo de noche por 18. asi el lunes ta lleno de carteles
<unimix> Proxima reunion, el miercoles que viene a la misma hora y canal ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> a la pipetua!
<PabloRubianes> vamos a ver si hacemos un poco mas de promo de la reunion
<PabloRubianes> y si confirmamos locos
<lucasromerodb> muchachada me voy a comer dejo el irc abierto para seguir leyendo
<lucasromerodb> nos vemos! un abrazo
<PabloRubianes> Jose de peru hoy no pudo venir pero me pidio la minuta
<unimix> tener una imprenta como sponsor seria la gloria
<EduardoR> y si conquistamos el mundo, esta vez!
<EduardoR> tenemos, no?
<unimix> gracias lucasromerodb  !! Abrazo!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, imprenta?
<lucasromerodb> :D
<EduardoR> Berúa
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver si se copa
<EduardoR> al menos que sirva apra eso :)
<EduardoR> que tnto jode que puede hacer todo con softlibre
<unimix> pufff como esta EduardoR hoy !!!
<EduardoR> se mete en cualquier conversación
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cuando EduardoR se enciende OJO AL GOL
<unimix> veo, veo ;)
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a comer
<PabloRubianes> nos hablamos el miercoles
<EduardoR> para mi que mientra ve pasar hojas, postea en FB
<PabloRubianes> prometo mandar el mail de recordatorio antes del martes
<unimix> ok. Gracias a todos por haber estado en la reunion y los esperamos el proximo miercoles a la misma hora y en el mismo canal
<PabloRubianes> y armo la minuta
<PabloRubianes> a vos unimix 
<EduardoR> Bytes!!!
<PabloRubianes> BRB
<EuzkoArima> Saludos a todos
<unimix> Saludos para todos y b'bye
<ubuntero> Quit
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<EduardoR> buenos días!
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas, EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> Todavía no salgo del asombro
<EduardoR> entro aqui https://indexing.familysearch.org/newuser/nugetstarted.jsf
<EduardoR> y me descarga un programa de Unix, así nomás, sin preguntarme nada, se da cuenta que es Linux y me baja un .sh
<EduardoR> no-lo-pue-do-cre-er!
<EduardoR> ¿Cuáles son los requisitos del sistema?
<EduardoR> Una computadora con sistema operativo Windows, Macintosh o Linux que esté conectada a internet y tenga una resolución de pantalla de 1024 x 768, por lo menos.
<nramirezuy> ese link de q es?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola nramirezuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy viendo que es :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> com oandas?
<nramirezuy> bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tomando café para variar
<CarlosNeyPastor>  vos?¿
<nramirezuy> jajaj
<nramirezuy> yo ya tome
<nramirezuy> escucho musica mientras arreglo cagadas
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ping
<unimix> SergioMeneses, pong
<SergioMeneses> unimix, una pregunta
<SergioMeneses> cual es el ultimo post q vez en este post
<SergioMeneses> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> en este blog
<SergioMeneses> lol
<unimix> ya te digo ....
<unimix> cuando decis ultimo te referis al mas reciente o al mas antiguo ?
<SergioMeneses> el mas reciente
<unimix> veo el de Chris Crisafulli | Published: November 22, 2012
<SergioMeneses> ese es el mas reciente cierto?
<unimix> Por lo menos es lo que se ve cuando accedes a esa URL como post mas reciente
<unimix> si necesitas un testigo para que de fe de que es eso lo que sucede, aqui estoy ;)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, no dale
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> es q hice un embarradon y pues lo logre solucionar por lo q me dices xD
<unimix> ahhh .. era para verificar que todo quedo como si nada hubiera pasado. Ok., mejor asi :D
<ratman> nas
<Kvoth> buenas ratman 
<ratman> :)
<Kvoth> sabeis de algo para laburar de syadmin en uruguay sin titulos universitarios?
<Kvoth> como no ocurra un milagro, mañana me iré a Argentina a probar suerte allí
<ratman> algun titulo 
<Kvoth> sí, tengo titulo de batchillerato (es considerado estudios superiores en España) y uno de criptografía de Inglaterra
<ratman> porque laguien me paso algo no se si era de eso pero no se
<ratman> https://www.uruguayconcursa.gub.uy/UruguayConcursaPortal/servlet/com.si.recsel.verllamado?776
 * ratman pero es lo unico que tengo en miras
<Kvoth> hmm
<amdfx> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-14
<nramirezuy> buenos didas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias nramirezuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<nramirezuy> bien bien 
<nramirezuy> ovS?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, editando unas imagenes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tranqui 
<CarlosNeyPastor> escuchando Bad Religion para arrancar el viernes
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-15
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, is back!
<ratman> que tal
<ratman> hla
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, EduardoR
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman 
<ratman> Aviso 
<ratman> miercoles que viene se vota el proyecto de ley de Sl en el estado 
<ratman> en diputados
<CarlosNeyPastor> el de SL en el estado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> demas
<ratman> el tema es que no se sabe como saldra
<EduardoR> hola rat
<EduardoR> *ratman:  
<EduardoR> leí en FB, eso
<ratman> si se esta avizando 
<EduardoR> leíste la propuesta? está buena?
<ratman> para lo que puedan ir a barras
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> ya conoces la ley 
<ratman> que dice
<ratman> quedo en estado away
<EduardoR> volvi
<EduardoR> no conozco la ley
<EduardoR> no pienso leerla, prefiero que alguien me cuente, "no está genial, pero es mejor que nada"
<EduardoR> cualquier resumen de 1 renglón me alcanza , jejeje
<ratman> bueno pa los que no la sepan
<ratman> Articulo 1.-
<ratman> Los Poderes Ejecutivo, Legislativo y Judicial, los Entes Autónomos, los organismos descentralizados, las empresas donde el Estado posea mayoría accionaria, los Gobiernos Departamentales, las Juntas Departamentales, el Tribunal de lo Contencioso Administrativo (TCA), la Corte Electoral y los organismos de contralor del Estado, deberán distribuir toda información en al menos un formato abierto, estándar y libre. Todo pedido de información debe
<ratman> rá ser aceptado en al menos un formato abierto y estándar.
<ratman> .
<ratman> Artículo 2.-
<ratman> En las instituciones y dependencias del Estado mencionadas en el artículo 1º, cuando se contraten licencias de software se dará preferencia a licenciamientos de software libre. En caso de que se opte por software privativo se deberá fundamentar la razón basada en aspectos técnicos que no puedan ser resueltos con software libre.
<ratman> En caso de que el Estado contrate o desarrolle software, el mismo se licenciará como software libre, incluyendo el acceso como software libre al o los programas necesarios para el desarrollo. El intercambio de información realizado con el Estado, a través de Internet, deberá ser posible en, al menos, un navegador de Internet licenciado como software libre.
<ratman> .
<ratman> Artículo 3.-
<ratman> Las instituciones educativas del Estado, deberán formar a sus educandos en la utilización -y donde corresponda, desarrollo- de software libre.
<ratman> .
<ratman> Artículo 4.-
<ratman> El Poder Ejecutivo reglamentará en un plazo de ciento ochenta días las condiciones,
<ratman> tiempos y formas en que se efectuará la transición de la situación actual a una que satisfaga las condiciones de la presente ley y orientará, en tal sentido, las licitaciones y contrataciones futuras de programas de computación (software) realizadas a cualquier título.
<ratman> .
<ratman> Artículo 5.-
<ratman> Definiciones a los efectos de la presente ley:
<ratman> A) El Software Libre es el que esta licenciado de forma que cumpla las siguientes condiciones:
<ratman> 1. Pueda ser usado para cualquier propósito.
<ratman> 2. Se tiene acceso a su código fuente de forma que pueda ser estudiado y cambiado para adaptarlo a las necesidades.
<ratman> 3. Pueda ser copiado y distribuido.
<ratman> 4. Y sea posible la mejora del programa y la liberación de dichas mejoras a la ciudadanía
<ratman> B) los formatos abiertos son formas de manejo y almacenamiento de los datos en los que se conoce su estructura y se permite su modificación y acceso no imponiéndose ninguna restricción para su uso. Los datos almacenados en formatos abiertos no requieren de software privativo para ser utilizados.
<ratman> C) los formatos, protegidos por patentes serán considerados formatos abiertos siempre y cuando no impongan limitaciones legales para su uso y además cumplan con lo indicado en el literal B).
<ratman> D) Formatos estándar son los que han sido aprobados por una entidad internacional de certificación de estándares.
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-16
<Ignacio_> Gente :)
<Ignacio_> No me puedo dormir
<Ignacio_> ...
<Ignacio_> Gente
<Hackdark> Señoritas...
<Hackdark> Ahora también reunión los miércoles? no entraba nadie un lunes y meten otro día? Díganme que fue idea de Pablo
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-09
<vipintruder> 125.33.130
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-10
<danielmato> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-11
<danielmato> Buenas
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-12
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> bien llevandolo 
<ratman> :)
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> todo bien
<ratman> hoy es un dia raro 
<ratman> no puedo tocar nada electronico
<magu42> tas cargado!!
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> de mala suerte
<ratman> casi garco el celular
<ratman> y luego mi pc no le andaba la red
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> solo mala liga
<ratman> sip hoy es un dia
<ratman> espero que no le pase nada al pc
<ratman> al laptop
<magu42> mejor que no  :-)
<magu42> nas
<danielmato> buenas
<SergioMeneses> vipintruder, calisto PabloRubianes dias!
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, ↑↑↑
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-13
<vianstak> saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor> un ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> dotos
<ratman> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> dotor
<CarlosNeyPastor> vio el mail?
<ratman> nop
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas con tu relacion con el hardware?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mejoro?
<ratman> ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> no explito nada?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo por ahora no veo humo
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<ubuntero> buenas noches
<ubuntero> hay alguien por ahi?
<ubuntero> i need help
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-15
<magu42> dom dic 15 00:03:16 UYST 2013
<virusuy> ratman: esta en mantenimiento la pagina del correo ????
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> necesito si alguien me puede evacuar una duda que estoy teniendo con ubuntu y no consigo información por ningún lado
<ubuntero> alguien puede evacuarme una consulta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ubuntero 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime, si puedo ayudarte, con mucho gusto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, como andamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, mira en el otro canal
<ubuntero> carlos
<ubuntero> tengo el siguiente problema
<ratman> hola ubuntero 
<ratman> cual
<ubuntero> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu 12.4 en un mother elitegroup con un disco 500 gb seagate barracuda
<CarlosNeyPastor> dime ubuntero ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep
<ubuntero> cuando entro en el bios cambio el modo ide al ahrc no recuerdo como se escribe
<ubuntero> y en el momento de comenzar la instalacion me da error de input output al leer el sistema de archivos y no puedo instalar
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-08
 * magu42 is away: ~
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-09
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:55:26)
 * magu42 is away: ~
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-10
<magu42> uhhhh  un virusuy 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> que haces magu42 
<magu42> bien y vos?
<virusuy> todo bien por suerte
<magu42> +1
<magu42>   NAS NOCHES 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-11
<walter_orsi> buenas noches a todos!
<walter_orsi> quit
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-12
<magu42> hace unos dias probaba un mac booi air de 13´  con su SO y tambien ubuntu 14.04 64 bits , version para mac y anda mejor ubuntu , que lo parió
<magu42> book*
<magu42> eso me aseguró el dueño
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-13
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:05:35)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-12-07
<magu42> cualquier windowsero entra aca
<magu42> como anda libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua_> hola magu42 
<libertcharrua_> qe es de su vida
<libertcharrua_> ni me acordaba como funnnciona el irc
<magu42> como anda estimado ?  tanto tiempo
<magu42> es que lo suyo son los juegos en win  jajaja
<libertcharrua_> je acá viendo cmo esta el mundo libre
<magu42> al firme
<libertcharrua_> queria vr coo anda linnux con 6 gb de ram 
<magu42> pa que 6 gb ?
<magu42> si anda con 1
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua_> para mi es una locura de ram siempre andube con 2 jajjaj
<magu42> depende de lo que hagas con la maquina
<magu42> si tenés virtuales , es bueno tener mucha ram
<libertcharrua_> se me rompió una tarjeta y ya que estaba le puse 4gb así me quedó de 6 con los otros dos que tenia 
<magu42> claro
<libertcharrua_> tengo una kali linux 
<magu42> la baje hace unos dias , no la instlé aún
<magu42> que tal va
<magu42> ?
<magu42> tiene tantas herramientas que es imposible aprenderlas
<libertcharrua_> hay vídeos en español para ir agarrando o básico
<libertcharrua_> y tengo a salvatore para lo demás jajaj
<magu42> sep , pero para aprender en serio , solo elegi un par de herramientas y nada más
<magu42> si vi que anda con un grupo
<magu42> fsociety
<magu42> como la peli mr robot
<magu42> lo tengo en fb a ese locazo , un fenomeno
<libertcharrua_> mr robot?
<libertcharrua_> no vi esa película
<magu42> es la serie de donde saca jony el nombre fsociety
<magu42> te la recomiendo , está en popcorntime , son 10 capitulos
<libertcharrua_> a voy a verla por algo lo hace
<magu42> popcorntime CE debi decir jeje
<magu42> libertcharrua_⟿ googlea como loco  :-)
<libertcharrua_> jajjaj medio minuto contigo y ya tuve que abrir como 10 pestañas
<magu42> jajaja 
<magu42> es lo que pasa cuando entras aqui
<magu42> somo curiosos e inquietos a mas no poder
<magu42> somos*
<libertcharrua_> mas el vídeo de alejandro borgo que estoy oyendo
<libertcharrua_> nada que ver pero también e interesa
<magu42> yo estoy viendo star trek nemesis en popconrtime ahora mismo
<libertcharrua_> un argentino que se dedica a descubrir chantas 
<magu42> me quedo pendiente ayer
<libertcharrua_> star trek a cada rato con u producto nuevo
<libertcharrua_> no como star war que jamas harían eso
<libertcharrua_> ah no espera jajja
<magu42> no se si es nueva , pero ayer llegue de una despedida , me puse a ver algo de tele antes de dormirme , pero el info decia que terminaba 5 ama
<magu42> am*
<magu42> asi que la dejé para hoy
<magu42> y popcorntime siempre me salva jeje
<libertcharrua_> si  una genialidad esa aplicación 
<magu42> con eso y kodi no preciso mas
<magu42> tenés fibra ahi libertcharrua_ ?
<libertcharrua_> no
<magu42> aca tampoco
<libertcharrua_> aun no llega a mi barrio
<magu42> :(
<libertcharrua_> acá es mas fácil que caiga un meteorito a que llegue la fibra 
<libertcharrua_> literalmente
<magu42> jaja , lo vi y me acordaba de vos , literalmente
<libertcharrua_> http://www.elpais.com.uy/informacion/meteorito-cayo-san-carlos-maldonado.html
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua_> a pocas cuadras de mi casa calló
<libertcharrua_> y en estos canales como andan las tertulias
<magu42> muy tranquilo
<magu42> parece que la gente se quedó usando su ubuntu muy tranquilos
<magu42> y dejaron el activismo
<magu42> o volvieron a win , no sé
<libertcharrua_> el ubntu day se sigue haciendo?
<magu42> no que yo sepa
<libertcharrua_> naa cada vez mas gente usa linux
<libertcharrua_> o eso me parece
<magu42> si , pero no labura por el sl
<magu42> no hacen nada
<magu42> son usuarios
<magu42> y está bien 
<libertcharrua_> supongo para eso están las empresas como canonical 
<magu42> ponele que si 
<magu42> pero acá ??
<magu42> quedamos unos pocos aguantando la vela
<magu42> pablo, daniel , ratman y yo
<magu42> eduardoR perdido en accion
<magu42> los demás ni pio
<libertcharrua_> serán rachas?
<magu42> talvez
<libertcharrua_> un recambio generacional capaz necesitan jaja
<magu42> pero no creo 
<magu42> eso si 
<magu42> pero no veo los gurises que tomen la posta
<magu42> estamos gustosos que lo hagan
<magu42> hace un par de semanas estuvimos de asado aca en casa , con daniel pablo y ratman
<magu42> y decidimos seguir , de momento
<magu42> bueno , tuve que convencerlos . sino no quedaba nada
<magu42> justo yo que estoy para jubilarme
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua_> jajaaj algo para hacer en el retiro
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> yo cumpli mi cuota de activismo , creo
<libertcharrua_> si esas jornadas en flisol 
<magu42> tengo los mejores recuerdos de ellas
<libertcharrua_> bueno don magu42 
<libertcharrua_> me voy a ver mr robot
<magu42> que don libertcharrua_ 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> dale
<libertcharrua_> buenas nocches 
<magu42> ojala te encuentre por aca 
<magu42> nuevamente
<magu42> nas . por ahora
<libertcharrua_> así será
<magu42> eso espero
<magu42> abrazo libertcharrua_ 
<libertcharrua_> salud
<libertcharrua_> digo saludos
<magu42> salud
<calisto> hola, gente que tal, conocen a algun grupo que se dedique a energias libres o electrónica en uruguay?
<calisto> ping barbanegra cypherman EduardoR PabloRubianes Ursinha ubuntulo12 viki_
<viki_> pong
<calisto> viki_: estas?
<cypherman> hola calisto
<asterismo> hola viki
<asterismo> hola viki_
<viki_> que contas asterismo?
<calisto> hola gente
<calisto> saben estoy siguiendo un proyecto de energia libre hace 6 meses
<calisto> aparentemente llegaron a un proyecto sustentable  para la producción de enrgia
<asterismo> interesante
<ratman> nas
<asterismo> de donde es el proyecto?
<calisto> solo no lo voy a encarar y estaba pensando en armar
<asterismo> hola ratman
<calisto> asterismo: el grupo de energaias libres de gran canarias
<calisto> asterismo: vos trabajas en facutlad de ciencias no?
<asterismo> trabajaba
<asterismo> ahora estoy encargado del observatorio los molinos del MEC
<calisto> vos sos el que me preguntaste si se podían hacer reconocimientos de volidos a travez del analisis con redes neuronales
<calisto> de fotos no?
<asterismo> si si
<calisto> ok ahora te hubico
<calisto> el tema es que el grupo de energias libres de gran canarias ha investigado desde hace tiempo mecanismos de generacion de energía libre
<calisto> y en todas sus investigaciones y precentacion de proyectos
<calisto> llegaron al reactor de plasma de magrab
<asterismo> chan
<calisto> http://energia-libre.info/onewebstatic/a2070c88e9-keshe1.jpg
<asterismo> yo baje unos documentos de Tesla sobre energía libre el otro dia de la deepweb
<asterismo> jaja
<calisto> te lo precento
<asterismo> lo miro
<asterismo> como funciona?
<asterismo> esa foto es tuya?
<calisto> la caja de cd que esta del lado derecho genera 2kw
<calisto> de energia 
<asterismo> pero con que
<calisto> asterismo: hay muchos detalles que desconozco del proceso
<asterismo> que es lo verde que tiene adentro?
<calisto> pero tengo muchos diseños y videos
<calisto> de los pasos a seguir par la construcción del dispositivo
<calisto> http://energia-libre.info/reactor%20plasma%20keshe.html
<viki_> Title: REACTOR PLASMA KESHE (at energia-libre.info)
<calisto> de ahí obtenes todo lo necesario
<calisto> el tema es que estoy tratando de encontrar gente para investigar esta tecnología y construir varios de estos reactores...
<calisto> asterismo: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oxp9BK2BPlpIHdiuzGdW8WhRo3CQQEerIs2XaXjgDyk/edit?pli=1
<viki_> Title: Unidad de Energía MagGrav.docx - Documentos de Google (at docs.google.com)
<calisto> de ahi obtenes la info necesaria en la seccion talleres 
<calisto> que explica el marco teorico en el que se apolla
<calisto> apoya*
<calisto> asterismo: te desmayaste por la emocion?
<asterismo> google docs
<asterismo> demonios
<asterismo> pera
<asterismo> esta mi mujer logueada
<calisto> y.. no es raro que tu mujer te vigile... jajaja
<asterismo> no pueden usar google docs
<asterismo> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/3a/3a725b14f1469e157b5e3263b7fe031a0853bad94247b928a84b6bf0b2045638.jpg
<calisto> no me copa los medios pero la gente de electrica ...
<calisto> asterismo: te interesa participar de un grupo que investigue esta tecnología?
<asterismo> yo dentro de poco me voy totalmente dark
<asterismo> estoy por abandonar la clearnet
<asterismo> dicho sea de paso
<asterismo> me lo baje como odt
<asterismo> luego lo leo
<asterismo> quiza lo imprima
<calisto> https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2vu8j15e51qfdwsio1_500.gif
<calisto> ok pero te interesa? estoy viendo el interes para armar una suerte de hacklab para hacer esto
<asterismo> dejame leerlo y te digo
<calisto> impecable
<asterismo> tenes mail/pgp?
<calisto> al menos no  es un  NO !!
<calisto> jaja
<calisto> hace mucho tiempo que no lo uso el pgp
<calisto> asterismo:  usas telegram?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> es opensource el cliente pero no el server
<asterismo> uso jabber
<asterismo> tengo mi propio server jabber en casa y otro en el observatorio
<asterismo> irc tambien
<asterismo> y hidden service
<calisto> ok pero en mi ubuntutouch no tengo cliente jabber je?
<asterismo> cliente jabber/xmpp
<asterismo> viki google search jabber.at account registration jabber.zone
<calisto> que tenes armado tu propio server?
<asterismo> viki_: google search jabber.at account registration jabber.zone
<viki_> asterismo: jabber.at | Jabber for everyone!: <https://jabber.at/>; jabber.at | Account registration: <https://account.jabber.at/>; 2 - jabber.at: <https://jabber.at/en/node?page=1>
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> me hosteo mi propio blog
<calisto> se el tema es el cliente para ubuntutuch... :-P
<asterismo> red social
<asterismo> actualmente tengo un nodo de diaspora y friendica
<calisto> yo uso mi propio seafile para compartir archivos
<asterismo> viki_: google search jabber client for ubuntutouch
<viki_> asterismo: Ubuntu Touch: ready or not? | Taurix: <http://www.taurix.net/content/ubuntu-touch-ready-or-not>; (ubuntu phone) is anyone planing on making a messenger for xmpp: <http://askubuntu.com/questions/641718/ubuntu-phone-is-anyone-planing-on-making-a-messenger-for-xmpp>; Bug #1247216 “Support for XMPP” : Bugs : messaging-app package ...: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247216>
<asterismo> viki_: google search xmpp client for ubuntutouch
<viki_> asterismo: psywolf/fallback · GitHub: <https://github.com/psywolf/fallback>; Bug #1247216 “Support for XMPP” : Bugs : messaging-app package ...: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247216>; xmpp im client for ubuntu phone - YouTube: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9LZ9a-LPq8>
<asterismo> yo uso en el observatorio nuestro propio owncloud
<asterismo> en cualquier momento lo pongo en casa tambien
<asterismo> prefiero pagar mas luz
<asterismo> que no saber donde tengo las cosas
<asterismo> ni quienes las leen y todo lo demas
<calisto> bueno lo que te estoy proponiendo... hace que no pagues más luz por el contrario....
<asterismo> por eso me interesa
<asterismo> ;)
<calisto> que te la ahorres toda
<asterismo> ya tengo un calefon solar
<calisto> excelente
<asterismo> y en cualquier momento pongo la torre para la radio
<asterismo> y el generador eólico
<asterismo> la antena para vhf ya la tengo
<calisto> me encantaría formar un equipo y darle un empujon... me quiero armar mi datacenter con suministro de energía continuo...
<asterismo> jajajaj
<calisto> a mi tambien me cuelga el vhf
<calisto> de echo quiero modificar una radio fm para escuchar las recuencias del aeropuerto
<calisto> vi un video en volemos.com.uy
<calisto> es muy simple
<asterismo> sacate la licencia en la URSEC y te compras un transciever
<asterismo> y hablamos
<asterismo> ahi podes transmitir y ademas te ampara la ley del radioaficionado
<asterismo> podes importar equipos sin iva
<asterismo> e impuestos
<asterismo> por ser artículos de primera necesidad
<asterismo> ante catastrofes
<asterismo> y el carne te habilita a operar cualquier estacion de radio ante desastres
<asterismo> sos un insumo para el estado
<asterismo> el estado te retribuye pudiendo importar sin impuestos
<asterismo> solo tenes que pagar el courier y lo que vale el equipo en origen
<calisto> CUANDO LAS BOMBAS CAIGAN AL FIN EL MUNDO SERA NUESTRO, es lo que proclaman las cucarachas en un discurso
<calisto> en la pelicula bichos creo... de anmacion 3d
<calisto> eso aplica a cualquier equipo o de radio aficionado
<asterismo> jajajaja
<calisto> asterismo eso aplica a cualquier equipo o solo al de radio aficionado?
<asterismo> vos como radioaficionado tenes permiso para operar en varias bandas
<asterismo> si bien en VHF por ejemplo
<calisto> digo lo del descuento de impuestos?
<asterismo> la banda permitida es 144 - 148 mhz
<asterismo> el equipo transciever que te compras viene para escuchar entre 136 - 174 mhz
<asterismo> lo cual incluye tambien la banda marina por ejemplo
<asterismo> solo si sos radioaficionado
<asterismo> si vos transmitis en otra frecuencia la ursec te agarra
<asterismo> tienen unos equipos de la puta madre
<asterismo> antenas con radio-cronómetros que te triangulan peor que un gps
<asterismo> equipos europeos, alemanes creo
<asterismo> de varias decenas de miles de dolares
<asterismo> andan en camionetas
<asterismo> a veces las veo
<calisto> si ya tuve mis encontronazos con la ursec hace años 
<calisto> cuando trabajaba en un proveedor de internet inalámbrica 
<asterismo> con eso fiscalizan que los operadores de radio comerciales y en todas las frecuencias, transmitan en las bandas y potencias autorizadas
<calisto> pero no me contestaste asterismo, esto de descontar impuestos aplica solo a equipos de radio comunicación o tambien aplica a computadoras por ejemplo?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> equipos de comunicaciones
<calisto> ok le pongo una antena al dell raquable que vale 4k dolar en EEUU entonces jajaja
<calisto> .hay un curso para que te den la licencia de radioaficionado?
<asterismo> das un examen
<asterismo> las respuestas estan publicadas
<asterismo> se sortean las preguntas
<asterismo> viki_: google search radio club uruguayo
<viki_> asterismo: RCU: <http://www.cx1aa.org/>; Radio Club Uruguayo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Club_Uruguayo>; Informativo del Radio Club Uruguayo CX1AA emitido por Margarita ...: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyUIqGMdK78>
<asterismo> ahi tenes las preguntas
<asterismo> el examen sale 320 pesos por el tramite
<asterismo> lo dan en cualquier radio club autorizaso
<asterismo> autorizado
<asterismo> ya vuelvo
<calisto> vos ha lo diste?
<calisto> ya*
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> yo soy cx
<asterismo> el año pasado
<asterismo> viki_: guiacx cx1dr
<viki_> asterismo: Informacion URSEC <Santiago Roland Alvarez> titular de la CX1DR | e-mail: santiago@roland.uy | Dpto: Canelones | Categ.: Estandar | Caduc.: 30 apr 2020
<asterismo> gracias viki_
<viki_> de nada asterismo
<calisto> bueno tengo tu correo entonces
<asterismo> claro
<asterismo> es informacion publica
<calisto> estamos en contacto 
<asterismo> te regiostras en el estado com CX
<asterismo> tenes que dar la direccion
<asterismo> telefono, nombre, correo
<asterismo> nada mas
<asterismo> pero lo tenes que dar
<asterismo> y foto carne
<calisto> no es por eso, es porque te mande mi direccon de correo 
<asterismo> y se publica una guia CX
<calisto> para estar en cntacto
<asterismo> que se actualiza 1 vex cada 6 mese creo
<asterismo> ok
<calisto> che  cambiando de tema,,, seafile le da un par de vueltas a owncloud en lo que es sincronizacion de archivos entre computadoras
<calisto> es hiper rapido en relacion a owncloud
<asterismo> es libre?
<asterismo> yo lo instale de apuro en el observatorio y quedé en instalarlo en casa algun dia
<asterismo> pero antes queria investigar algo mas
<asterismo> se que hay otros proyectos
<asterismo> por eso no lo instale
<asterismo> el owncloud me dio un par de problemas en el observatorio
<asterismo> tuve que restaurar un par de respaldos ya
<asterismo> estoy muy metido con el tema del SSL
<asterismo> criptografia
<asterismo> vos hosteas tu dominio?
<asterismo> o pagina?
<calisto> si
<calisto> seafile es libre
<calisto> cliente y servidor
<asterismo> habia otro que no me acuerdo ahora el nombre
<calisto> y otro proyecto que promete es syncthing 
<calisto> es un proyecto libre de sincronización p2p
<calisto> re buena onda la gente del proyecto, hasta reporte un bug hace un tiempo
<calisto> https://syncthing.net/
<viki_> Title: Syncthing (at syncthing.net)
<calisto> asterismo: en definitiva conoces a alguien que le interese participar en el proyecto del reactor?
<calisto> algo que te puede interesar es la charla que di en antel http://tv.vera.com.uy/video/13333
<calisto> sobre todo para tener replicas de datos de servidores, maquinas virtuales, containers, file sistem, etc....
<asterismo> opa
<asterismo> bajando
<asterismo> buenazo
<calisto> es más si lo pres bajar asterismo decime como porque yo no he podido...
<calisto> podes*
#ubuntu-uy 2015-12-08
<calisto> asterismo, ya tengo 5 interesados en el estudiar esta tecnologia
